# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Mlijeko na analizu

## Pliska

Od starijih generacija sam već više puta čula da su im analizirali mlijeko u rodilištu i ustvrdili kako imaju vodeno mlijeko pa su prestale dojiti. To je valjda nekada bila praksa. Moja nona je isto dobila nalaz da ima vodeno mlijeko kad je rodila mog tatu pa je dobila uputnicu da ode po drugo mlijeko, tada su davali izdojeno mlijeko drugih žena (barem nešto dobroga)

No brine me što to i danas rade. Prijateljici analizirali mlijeko kad je rodila prije 8 godina, a jučer mi teta kaže za jednu ženu, njenu poznanicu koja ima bebu od 3 mjeseca i kako beba jako slabo napreduje, otišli za Ri i tamo joj analizom ustanovili da ima vodeno mlijeko i uputili je na formulu. Rekla sam joj da joj poruči neka ne prestane dojiti i neka joj da moj broj pa da je ja dalje uputim.


Pitanje je kako je to moguće? Kakva je to analiza? Na temelju čega oni ustanove da je mlijeko vodeno? Kako uvjeriti ženu koja ima med.nalaz u ruci da je njeno mlijeko nikakvo da ustvari ima dobro mlijeko i daje to najbolje za njenu bebu?

----------


## Sun

joj  joj joj
nemam sad vremena za odgovor, samo da se zgrozim, znam da će netko već uskočiti s odgovorom

----------


## Audrey

Pa ono prvo mlijeko, a to je najvjerojatno ono koje su dale na analizu, i treba biti vodeno. Čisto sumnjam da su im uzimali uzorak upravo tog trenutka kad se dijete skinulo sa sise nakon što se dosita najelo. Zato vjerujem da su sirote žene ni krive ni dužne (umjesto da ih upute u pravilno dojenje) ubili u pojam kako nemaju dobro mlijeko i to bazirali na rezultatima uzorka uzetog na krivi način.

----------


## Maja

Još malo pa ćemo imati i za po doma

http://www.miris.se/doc/specs/Miris_...ons_HMA_EN.pdf

----------


## zhabica

ajme meni   :Sad:  

ajmeeeeeeeeeee ... 

i sad ce netko nadobudan kupit taj instrument i sta onda? kako ce tumacit rezultate? koga ce konzultirat? ajme, ajme ... vec vidim sta moze bit od svega toga ...

----------


## Anci

A joooj...
Ja sam se sva tresla kad sam bila na probnom dojenju, ono: posisa, izvažu je, posisa, izvažu je...

I izdajala sam se prva tri tjedna jer nije htjela sisati i netko iz obitelji je vidio boju tog "prvog", vodenastog mlijeka pa se zgrozio.

----------


## krumpiric

> A joooj...
> Ja sam se sva tresla kad sam bila na probnom dojenju, ono: posisa, izvažu je, posisa, izvažu je...
> 
> I izdajala sam se prva tri tjedna jer nije htjela sisati i netko iz obitelji je vidio boju tog "prvog", vodenastog mlijeka pa se zgrozio.


joj,netko iz obitelji, da mi je znat tko  :Grin:  
kakve sve gluposti treba izmislit da se mladi roditelji prestraše i prave od prirodnih stvari NASIne projekte-žalosno.

----------


## tropical

to vaganje.... ajmeeee sad sam si smiješna, ali ima negdje moja tema, vagan je SVAKO hranjenje u petrovoj, SVAKO HRANJENJE na rebru dok je ležao bolestan. i toliko su me izmučili time da sam luda od svega drugi dan nakon otpusta sa odjela poslala dragog po vagu. pa smo svako hranjenje i doma jadno dijete mučili. ono za poluditi. jedino tome to služi. da sam imala i tako neku glupost za analizu mlijeka bilo bi- ubi me bože!!! sva sreća da sam se pojadala tu na forumu i bilo mi je lakše kad su me iskusnije cvure smirile i podržale. ne mogu vjerovati da i time žene plaše i odvraćaju od dojenja.
ne bi vjerovale, ali od tih par ženskica koje sam upoznala u rodilišu i s kojima se povremeno čujem, još jedino ja djim dijete. a djeca nam nisu ni 6 mjeseci. ok, jedna je prestala pred neki dan iz zdravstvenioh razloga ali svim ostalim je netko rekao ili da im 'mlijeko nije dovoljno dobro' ili da su 'ostale bez mlijeka'. da ne bi bilo zabune- sve su fakultetski obrazovane osobe, iako to nije nikakav pokazatelj znanja o dojenju. a nekima su naravno to sugerirali zdravstveni radnici, medicinske sestre koje rade sa dojenčadi i sl. PRESTRAŠNO.

----------


## Pliska

> Pa ono prvo mlijeko, a to je najvjerojatno ono koje su dale na analizu, i treba biti vodeno. Čisto sumnjam da su im uzimali uzorak upravo tog trenutka kad se dijete skinulo sa sise nakon što se dosita najelo. Zato vjerujem da su sirote žene ni krive ni dužne (umjesto da ih upute u pravilno dojenje) ubili u pojam kako nemaju dobro mlijeko i to bazirali na rezultatima uzorka uzetog na krivi način.


Znam da je to vjerojatno bilo ono prvo mlijeko, ali kako da doktori neznaju da je to tako? Šta se može napraviti u tom pogledu?

----------


## Anci

> Anci prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A joooj...
> Ja sam se sva tresla kad sam bila na probnom dojenju, ono: posisa, izvažu je, posisa, izvažu je...
> 
> I izdajala sam se prva tri tjedna jer nije htjela sisati i netko iz obitelji je vidio boju tog "prvog", vodenastog mlijeka pa se zgrozio.
> 
> 
> ...


Sad kad to gledam, ne zamjeram jer ljudi fakat ne znaju.
Ali tada- kad si tek postao roditelj, ne ide ti glatko dojenje kao što si mislio... :/  preispituješ.
Ali...moram reći da sam imala veliku podršku. Unutar te iste obitelji   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> Ali...moram reći da sam imala veliku podršku. Unutar te iste obitelji


koja diplomacija   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> ne bi vjerovale, ali od tih par ženskica koje sam upoznala u rodilišu i s kojima se povremeno čujem, još jedino ja djim dijete. a djeca nam nisu ni 6 mjeseci. (...) da ne bi bilo zabune- sve su fakultetski obrazovane osobe, iako to nije nikakav pokazatelj znanja o dojenju... PRESTRAŠNO.


ovako sam slično i ja mogla reći već 4 mj nakon poroda...

----------


## Willow

prvi put čujem za ovako nešto  :shock:

----------


## anchie76

Aaaaaaaaaaaa Majo, ubila si mi ovaj dan   :Sad:  

BAs sam isla citati, ZASTO bi netko analizirao mlijeko, oni onda ponudise svoj odgovor




> for instance when the infant weight gain is too low or the milk needs to be fortified


Da, kad dijete ne dobiva dovoljno na kilazi, to je sigurno zato jer mlijeko nije dovoljno dobro, nema veze s dudom, hranjenjem na sat, dodavanjem caja/vode, neefikasnim sisanjem ili tako necim "prizemnim"   :Rolling Eyes:  


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## Davor

To je samo sofisticirani mambo-džambo za dati alibi za prestanak dojenja.

----------


## Anci

> To je samo sofisticirani mambo-džambo za dati alibi za prestanak dojenja.


Slažem se.
Čula sam ja i one "da je mlijeko prejako i premasno pa da je dijete zato jako"   :Grin:

----------


## tropical

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> To je samo sofisticirani mambo-džambo za dati alibi za prestanak dojenja.
> 
> 
> Slažem se.
> Čula sam ja i one "da je mlijeko prejako i premasno pa da je dijete zato jako"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  i ja!!! lovro jelte dobro napreduje pa ni to kakti ne valja  :Laughing:

----------


## lasada

Drage mame!
Baš mi je drago da je dotična mama otvorila ovu temu. Iskreno nakon nekih mjesec dana Larinog života sam i ja pomislila da moje mlijeko nije dovoljno kvalitetno za našu bebu jer je vodenasto nakon toga su me i MM i svi ukučani razuvjeravali dok Lara nije sa samo 2 mjeseca dostigla punih 6,5 kila tada sam odustala od razmišljanja o analizi mog mlijeka. Danas dojim uz Larinu dohranu i Lara ima 9850 i za 5 dana punih 7 mjeseci i super nam ide. Dakle svim mamama nemojte sumnjati u kvalitetu kao i u količinu ( ima li ga ili nema dovoljno majčinog mlijeka) za vašu bebu.
Od nas samo još   :Kiss:   svim mamama i bebicama   :Love:

----------


## Pliska

> To je samo sofisticirani mambo-džambo za dati alibi za prestanak dojenja.


Ma ako neka mama ne želi dojiti uvijek će naći razlog, pa i bez toga.

Ja se i dalje pitam šta je sa doktorima, pedijatrima, patronažnama...? Grozim se od toga da med.osoblje NE ZNA da je majčino mlijeko UVIJEK najbolja opcija i da NE POSTOJI mlijeko koje nije dobro. Oni čak imaju i analizu. Kakva je to analiza? Jel koja mama ima taj papir i čime uspoređuju vrijednosti u mlijeku? Koji su kriteriji?

Ja nisam nikada posumnjala u svoje mlijeko iako je M. dobio u prva 4 mj samo 1.450 gr.

----------


## Davor

Vjerojatno se ne razlikuje bitno od analize kravljeg mlijeka kojom Dukat i njima slični discipliniraju svoje kooperante. Čak se ni nakana ne razlikuje.

----------


## pinocchio

nakon ovoga možemo uskoro očekivati i komjutorizirani brojač mokrih i pokakanih pelena koji odmah oduzima izbačeni sadržaj od djetetove tjelesne težine i u sekundi izračunava koliko je nakon pune pelene dijete lakše, tj. koliko bi ml adaptiranog trebalo dobiti e nebili mirno usnulo i nadomjestilo izgubljene grame  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mene je naprosto fascinirao (budući da sam imala priliku vidjeti, koristeći prsne školjke) različit izgled mlijeka u pojedinim fazama. Iz dojke na koju sam dojila curilo je bijelo gusto mlijeko, a iz one koja je bila spremna za sami početak podoja gotovo prozirna tekućina. Nije mi bio potreban nikakav analizator, ali sam znala da je takav sastav mlijeka normalan. I bitno je ono jedna dojka u periodu 2-3 sata da se dođe do masnijeg mlijeka. 
Analiza mlijeka!? Pa trebalo bi izdojiti kompletnu dojku iz više puta da se dobije pouzdan rezultat. Ma glupost, sve u svemu.

----------


## retha

*Strobery*, potpis.

----------


## manal

strava i uzas  :shock: kako li je covjecanstvo prezivjelo cijeli svoj vijek na sisi, a bez ovog "analizatora"...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## slava

Ne mogu vjerovati  :shock: . Kuda ide ovaj svijet   :Sad:

----------


## triplemama

A vjerujte da nekad čovjek sam posumlja u sebe i da bi bilo dobro da se radi analiza ali pod pravim uslovima (zadnje masno mlijeko) i sa nekom vrstom ispravne tablice. Kada bi majke koje su sumnjale u sebe ili im je neko od rodbine govori da imaju slabo mlijeko imale pozitivan nalaz mogle bi njime svima začepiti gub... a i one bi bile smirene.
Vjerujte da bi sada najradije imala taj aparat i nalazom im svima začepila gub....
Moj Emir sada već 13 mj je u zadnjih 6 mj. dobio samo 600 gr iako je u prvih 6 mj isključivog dojenja dobivao gotovo po 1000 g

----------


## Poslid

Prestrašno  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ubiti u pojam mladu majku....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Vjerujte da bi sada najradije imala taj aparat i nalazom im svima začepila gub....
> Moj Emir sada već 13 mj je u zadnjih 6 mj. dobio samo 600 gr iako je u prvih 6 mj isključivog dojenja dobivao gotovo po 1000 g


Ma šta će ti analizator, vidi mu obrašćića   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> A vjerujte da nekad čovjek sam posumlja u sebe i da bi bilo dobro da se radi analiza ali pod pravim uslovima (zadnje masno mlijeko) i sa nekom vrstom ispravne tablice. Kada bi majke koje su sumnjale u sebe ili im je neko od rodbine govori da imaju slabo mlijeko imale pozitivan nalaz mogle bi njime svima začepiti gub... a i one bi bile smirene.
> Vjerujte da bi sada najradije imala taj aparat i nalazom im svima začepila gub....
> Moj Emir sada već 13 mj je u zadnjih 6 mj. dobio samo 600 gr iako je u prvih 6 mj isključivog dojenja dobivao gotovo po 1000 g


Pa necemo valjda raiditi analizu zbog takvih slucajeva?   :Saint:   Zbog takvih slucajeva se prosurfa i pronadju tocne informacije o djetetovom dobivanju na tezini, pa se nauci da je to normalan i ZDRAV razvoj djeteta.  Zamisli da cijele godine i nakon dobiva 1kg mjesecno  :shock:   :Wink:  

Za takve stvari ne treba analiza mlijeka, treba samo vratiti samopouzdanje majkama da je njihovo tijelo u stanju proizvesti apsolutno savrseno mlijeko bas za to dijete  :Yes:

----------


## Davor

> Ne mogu vjerovati  :shock: . Kuda ide ovaj svijet


Ovaj svijet je već tamo barem zadnjih 40-tak godina, jer za testiranje mlijeka sam čuo od mame svoje frendice čije su mlijeko (prije nekih 40 godina) poslali na analizu, bilo je "slabo" i ona je "morala" prijeći na bočicu. (a frendica je do tada sasvimnormalno napredovala)

Dakle ništa novo, samo što su na staru kramu stavili LCD displej, a nakana je cijelo vrijeme ista.

----------


## Felix

baka od mm-a je pocetkom pedesetih odustala od dojenja jer su joj poslali mlijeko na analizu, rekli da je preslabo, i hop - kravlje!

----------


## slava

Ma ja prvi puta čujem za analizu majčinog mlijeka, odnosno da postoji i da je postojala sprava za to. 
Znam da se uvijek zaključivalo da mlijeka "nema ili je slabo" zato što se beba budi noću, odnosno plače između podoja, "jer se ne smije dojiti u razmacima kraćim od 3 sata, a prije podoja bradavicu očistiti alkoholom"  :shock:  :shock: - takve upute je dobila moja mama i, naravno, nije nas dojila duže od mjesec dana   :Sad:

----------


## puntica

> a prije podoja bradavicu očistiti alkoholom"


meni sveki savjetovala acidi borici  :shock:

----------


## cvijeta73

> baka od mm-a je pocetkom pedesetih odustala od dojenja jer su joj poslali mlijeko na analizu, rekli da je preslabo, i hop - kravlje!


jel ima neko s dobrim rezultatima analize?   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

odlično pitanje!

----------


## anchie76

Sumnjam   :Laughing:

----------


## Pliska

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> baka od mm-a je pocetkom pedesetih odustala od dojenja jer su joj poslali mlijeko na analizu, rekli da je preslabo, i hop - kravlje!
> 
> 
> jel ima neko s dobrim rezultatima analize?


Ima. Ova moja frendica koja je rodila prvog sina prije 8 god. u Puli ima analizu i pohvalili je kako ima super mlijeko. Rodila je u 35. tj. trudnoće pa su htjeli provjeriti hoće li biti u stanju prehraniti prijerođenu bebu   :Rolling Eyes:  . Još se ona uplašila jer je prije toga na balkonu popušila nekoliko cigareta (bila nervozna zbog cijele situacije), a nalaz super.
Mali je dobivao po 1.500 gr na mjesec prvih par mjeseci. Bio je kao buhtlica   :Heart:  . Koliko znam ima taj nalaz doma.

----------


## triplemama

*Strobery* to je stara slika, nekad  sa 7 mj. kada je gotovo isključivo dojio i dobivao 1000 g mjesečno.
*anchie76* pa i nije tako normalno jer se ganjamo po doktorima.  Meni bi bilo dovoljno kada bi dobivao po 300 g mjesečno i sada imao 10 kg. Još da napomenem da zadnji mjesec nije dobio ništa na kilaži.

----------


## anchie76

Ti imas dijete starije od godinu dana, jel tako?  Onda neznam o cemu mi pricamo.  Dijete obicno podupla tezinu sa 6 mj,  neznam kakvo je "pravilo" do 12 mj (znam da ima nesto sto doktori spominju), al ovdje na forumu ima BRDO djece koja su ispod tih "preporucenih" tezina... Cak su se i pobrojavali.  Treba postovati da je svako dijete drugacije, i da nece sva djeca dobivati isto.  I to nije do tvog mlijeka nego do metabolizma tvog djeteta.  Tako da  taj "stoj" opet ne bi nista pokazao, jer nije do tebe nego do djeteta   :Saint:

----------


## Davor

Uostalom, i svjecka zdravstvena je nedavno korigirala tablice tako da reflektiraju napredovanje isključivo dojene djece. To mi je sasvim OK.

----------


## davorkica

Ispravite me ako grijesim, mislim da je normalno da je Pliskina prijateljica imala "dobro" mlijeko u 35 tjednu kad je tada sami gusti kolostrum. Svi ostali imaju "vodeno" mlijeko jer vjerojatno daju na analizu 8-10 dan ili jos kasnije kad i treba bit prvo mlijeko vodenasto. Da ja dam svoje mlijeko sada na analizu uvjerena sam da bi mi ispalo vodenasto, a L ima preko 8 kg s nepunih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## cuckalica

> Ti imas dijete starije od godinu dana, jel tako?  Onda neznam o cemu mi pricamo.  Dijete obicno podupla tezinu sa 6 mj,  neznam kakvo je "pravilo" do 12 mj (znam da ima nesto sto doktori spominju), al ovdje na forumu ima BRDO djece koja su ispod tih "preporucenih" tezina... Cak su se i pobrojavali.  Treba postovati da je svako dijete drugacije, i da nece sva djeca dobivati isto.  I to nije do tvog mlijeka nego do metabolizma tvog djeteta.  Tako da  taj "stoj" opet ne bi nista pokazao, jer nije do tebe nego do djeteta


sa 6mj poduplat sa 12 utrostrucit
moja L je poduplala sa 4 a utrostrucila porodajnu sa 15mj, s tim da je u zadnjih 10mj dobila 2kg. to je 200g/mj. a nije mrsava. ni malo   :Grin:

----------


## Neroslava

> ...jedna je prestala pred neki dan iz zdravstvenih razloga ali svim ostalima je netko rekao ili da im 'mlijeko nije dovoljno dobro' ili da su 'ostale bez mlijeka'. da ne bi bilo zabune- sve su fakultetski obrazovane osobe, iako to nije nikakav pokazatelj znanja o dojenju. a nekima su naravno to sugerirali zdravstveni radnici, medicinske sestre koje rade sa dojenčadi i sl. PRESTRAŠNO.


Meni se čini da je to samo izlika za prestat dojit. Pa ko normalan na komentar ''e, ti si ostala bez mlijeka'' kaže ''a, ok, onda prestajem dojit.''   :Rolling Eyes:  Samo kaj je zgodnije reč ''rekla mi je patronažna da nemam dovoljno mlijeka'' (jer će to netko tko nije informiran o dojenju popušit), nego reč 'meni se ne da budit 100 x na noć i dojit 100 x na dan. Čula sam jednu kod pedijatrice u čekaoni neki dan kak objašnjava da je dojila mjesec dana i onda je 'presahnulo'. Ja si mislim joj daj ženo ne kenjaj, lijepo reci 'imam malu od 13 mjeseci i novorođenče o 3 mjeseca i prenaporno mi je sve skupa...

----------


## kahna

> Meni se čini da je to samo izlika za prestat dojit. Pa ko normalan na komentar ''e, ti si ostala bez mlijeka'' kaže ''a, ok, onda prestajem dojit.''   Samo kaj je zgodnije reč ''rekla mi je patronažna da nemam dovoljno mlijeka'' (jer će to netko tko nije informiran o dojenju popušit), nego reč 'meni se ne da budit 100 x na noć i dojit 100 x na dan. Čula sam jednu kod pedijatrice u čekaoni neki dan kak objašnjava da je dojila mjesec dana i onda je 'presahnulo'. Ja si mislim joj daj ženo ne kenjaj, lijepo reci 'imam malu od 13 mjeseci i novorođenče o 3 mjeseca i prenaporno mi je sve skupa...


Nebi se složila s tobom  :Nope: 
Zar misliš da je svim ženama koje su prestale dojiti bilo prenaporno?
Ne misliš li možda da su ipak neke okolnosti, posložene jedna na drugu, stvarno dovele da žena nema dovoljno mlijeka?
Nabrojat ću ti par situacija koje vode ka smanjenoj proizvodnji mlijeka.
Ako se ne doji na zahtjev, nego po strogo određenom vremenu - svaka 3 sata.
Ako se daje duda varalica - pa beba umjesto da siše dojku i navlaći si potrebnu količinu mlijeka, duda u prazno.
Ili ako se bebi daje čaj, pa je beba trenutno zasičena s čajem i ne posiše mlijeko - opet je narušen zakon ponude i potražnje.
I još puno puno okolnosti + loša informiranost majke, slaba ili niakava podrška okoline, "dobronamjerni" savjeti tipa 
- opet cica, daj dudu, daj čaj, vidiš opet plače sigurno je gladno daj ad. 
itd. itd. itd.

----------


## slava

> I još puno puno okolnosti + *loša informiranost majke*, slaba ili niakava podrška okoline, "dobronamjerni" savjeti tipa 
> - opet cica, daj dudu, daj čaj, vidiš opet plače sigurno je gladno daj ad. 
> itd. itd. itd.


Mislim da su ovo najčašći razlozi prestanku dojenja, a boldano je ključni razlog. Kad bi majka bila informirana, ostali razlozi ne bi niti mogli doći do izražaja.
Neinformirana majka će, naravno, povjerovati rezultatu "analize mlijeka", osobito kad ga obavi medicinsko osoblje.

----------


## princess puffy

žao mi je što tek sada vidim ovaj topić,jer bi se uključila ranije...ja sam tri puta analizirala svoje mlijeko,zato što je moja mala užasno loše napredovala a ja sam bila totalni freek,pa sam je do njenih 7.mjeseci vagala apsolutno nakon svakog podoja (pa i noćnih)i znala sam da ne posiše više od 80 ml i zato me je zanimala kalorijska vrijednost mog mlijeka,tj.postotak masti (koji je bio svaki put oko 7%,što je teško ludilo i razlog zbog kojeg nije sisala u velikim količinama)..u svakom slučaju meni je ta analiza davala utjehu,sigurnost i volju da ustrajem.
i sada razmišljam da ga ponovo analiziram,ali iz čistog kurioziteta..(da vidim da li se šta promijenilo nakon 14 mjeseci)...

----------


## koryanshea

> Kad bi majka bila informirana, ostali razlozi ne bi niti mogli doći do izražaja.


ja se ne bih složila, i informirana majka će posumnjati u svoju informiranost pred medicinskim osobljem koje ju obasipa suprotnim savjetima. njima bi trebao bit posao dati točne informacije, a ne sabotaža.

osim ako pod informirana mislite "ima broj SOS telefona i zna ga koristit!"  :Razz:

----------


## Pliska

> Kad bi majka bila informirana, ostali razlozi ne bi niti mogli doći do izražaja.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ja se ne bih složila, i informirana majka će posumnjati u svoju informiranost pred medicinskim osobljem koje ju obasipa suprotnim savjetima. njima bi trebao bit posao dati točne informacije, a ne sabotaža.
> 
> osim ako pod informirana mislite "ima broj SOS telefona i zna ga koristit!"


Ja sam se davnih dana uvjerila da to što je netko med.struke ne znači da ima uvijek pravo. Puno puta su to zastarijele informacije i znanja. Ja sam se jaako informirala i bila sam 100% sigurna da moje tijelo to može. Nažalost, pokosio me užasan soor kojega smo lječili čak 6 mjeseci i koji je dojenje jaaaaaaako otežalo. Tu sam se uvjerila da doktori puno puta nemaju pojima! Sam svoj doktor, informiranost, razmišljanje svojom glavom ... Meni je pedijatrica u Ri kad je M. imao 1,5 mj. rekla da moram prestati dojiti jer je on popio malo krvi, a i zašto da se toliko mučim kad me boli   :Rolling Eyes:   Ta ista pedica mi je rekla da mu moram dati čaja da ga malo zavaram   :Rolling Eyes:   Užas!

----------


## Ms. Mar

*princess puffy*, kažeš nam gdje se to radi i opišeš kako? Što sve obuhvaća (ili može obuhvaćati) analiza? Koja količina mlijeka se analizira? Pretpostavljam da si ti došla do zaključka da je ta analiza smislena kad si ju ponavljala pa me baš zanima više. Ili si ju prvi put radila iz očaja, a poslije da si malo digneš samopouzdanje  :Wink:  ?

----------


## princess puffy

> *princess puffy*, kažeš nam gdje se to radi i opišeš kako? Što sve obuhvaća (ili može obuhvaćati) analiza? Koja količina mlijeka se analizira? Pretpostavljam da si ti došla do zaključka da je ta analiza smislena kad si ju ponavljala pa me baš zanima više. Ili si ju prvi put radila iz očaja, a poslije da si malo digneš samopouzdanje  ?



Naravno radila sam iz očaja,jer mi je ona jako loše napredovala na težini,bila sam okružena s totalno ne prodojećom okolinom ("sigurno ti mlijeko nije dobro ili ga nema dovoljno")i u svakom slučaju sva tri puta vrijednosti masti su bile između 6,5 i 7% što znači da se radi o "dobrom",kalorijski visokovrijednom mlijeku (mislim da u formuli nije niti polovica tolike masti,a znam a sam uspoređivala i našla da ovčje mlijeko ima tako veliki postotak masti).
Potrebno se je izdojiti 20 ml i tu analizu radi u Splitu Zavod za javno zdravstvo,odjel prehrane i mogu određivati samo udio masti u majčinom mlijeku.

----------


## davorkica

Princess jesi se izdajala za analizu prije ili nakon podoja?

----------


## princess puffy

> Princess jesi se izdajala za analizu prije ili nakon podoja?


Budući da je količina masti najveća na kraju podoja ako se nakon podoja izdojiš biti će veća vrijednost, a ja bi se prije podoja izdojila ,promučkala i izdvojila 20 ml,pa bi to bila neka srednja vrijednost.

----------


## davorkica

Da, da zato sam te i pitala. 
Jesi to na svoju ruku tako radila ili su ti na zavodu dali upute kada se moras izdojit? Ovo pitam cisto iz znatizelje, nemam se namjeru testirat   :Smile:

----------


## princess puffy

> Da, da zato sam te i pitala. 
> Jesi to na svoju ruku tako radila ili su ti na zavodu dali upute kada se moras izdojit? Ovo pitam cisto iz znatizelje, nemam se namjeru testirat



Njih ti to ne zanima kolike su vrijednosti mog mlijeka,a ja nisam ni pitala kako se druge žene izdajaju,a ovako mi je bilo logično.
Ako nemaš problema s dojenjem,onda ti ova analiza ne treba,a ako te zanima napravi (rezultati su za pola sata,ništa mi nisu naplatili;osjetljivi su prema dojiljama).

----------


## davorkica

Ma necu radit analizu nego me cisto zanimalo je li postoje nekakve upute na zavodu ili sam o svom poslu doneses mlijeko   :Smile:  
Inace "rezultat" lezi upravo kraj mene i definitivno mi je PUNOMASNO mlijeko   :Grin:

----------


## puntica

> Naravno radila sam iz očaja,jer mi je ona jako loše napredovala na težini,bila sam okružena s totalno ne prodojećom okolinom ("sigurno ti mlijeko nije dobro ili ga nema dovoljno")i *u svakom slučaju sva tri puta vrijednosti masti su bile između 6,5 i 7% što znači da se radi o "dobrom",kalorijski visokovrijednom mlijeku (mislim da u formuli nije niti polovica tolike masti,a znam a sam uspoređivala i našla da ovčje mlijeko ima tako veliki postotak masti).*
> Potrebno se je izdojiti 20 ml i tu analizu radi u Splitu Zavod za javno zdravstvo,odjel prehrane i mogu određivati samo udio masti u majčinom mlijeku.


mislim, meni je ovo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Po toj njihovoj analizi ispada da je jedino bitna količina masti u mlijeku?! a što je s ostalim tvarima koje se u njemu nalaze?  :/ 
Da je za djetetov razvoj najbitnije masnoća onda bi ga trebalo hraniti npr. mileramom koji ima 30%mm  :/ 

Ovo ne ide tebe, princess puffy, nego Zavod za javno zdravstvo

----------


## princess puffy

ajoj,puntice,nije nitko mene silio da to radim,niti su oni došli k meni doma da naprave analizu mog mlijeka,nego sam ja to htjela da provjerim zašto mi dijete koiličinski malo posiše i zašto slabo napreduje na težini.
a naravno da u majčinom mlijeku ima i proteina,ugljikohidrata,minerala,vitamina,ali eto oni određuju samo masti a meni je i zanimalo kakva je kalorijska vrijednost mog mlijeka..
ljudi čine nama dojiljama uslugu jer mi tamo dođemo i zamolimo ih!
i ne razumijem tu opasku s mileramom?!

----------


## puntica

ma nisam rekla da su te tjerali nego da su te njihove analize APSURDNE! kakva je to analiza mlijeka ako analiziraju samo količinu masnoće??? ili nek naprave pravu pravcatu analizu (ima toga i toga toliko i toliko, pa onoga, pa onoga....) ili nek ne rade ništa. 
mislim da količina masnoće nije pokazatelj hranjivosti, samo to.

a to s mileramom se upravo odnosilo na ono što sam sad objasnila. kad bi se hranjivost mlijeka mjerila količinom masti onda bi bez problema mogli djecu hraniti mileramom, vrhnjem i ostalim proizvodima koji sadrže velike količine masti (pa čak i špekom, kud ćeš masnije=hranjivije)   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ta njihova logika mi nije ni najmanje jasna

baš bih jednom probala odnjeti dec mlijeka iz tetrapaka da naprave "analizu" pa da vidim bi li uopće primijetili da nije majčino?! sumnjam... :/

----------


## Ms. Mar

Ma mene zapravo zanima *može li se uopće zaključiti da nečije mlijeko nije dovoljno kalorično*. 
Ne vidim problem u ovom slučaju (princess puffy). Neka druga dojilja će predati ono prvo mlijeko pa dalje znamo što će biti, ali za to nisu krivi oni koji tu analizu rade iz usluge (stvarnost je takva da oni nisu dovoljno informirani niti zainteresirani pa da dojilji daju upute ili objašnjenja). 
Po meni bi problem bio kad bi to tako radio npr. neki privatni laboratorij i oglašavao tu svoju uslugu. Ali to ovdje nije slučaj.

----------


## Ms. Mar

I naravno potpuno bi druga priča bila da te npr. pedijatar pošalje na takvu jednu analizu.

----------


## princess puffy

Drago mi je  Ms.Mar da ti razumiš o čemu se radi (sve je bila moja inicijativa,u laboratoriju nemaju markere nego za odrediti mast u mlijeku i eto odmah problema).
Baš ću se raspitati da li je bilo mama koje su imale "loš"rezultat pa ću se javiti.

----------


## MGrubi

> nego sam ja to htjela da provjerim zašto mi dijete koiličinski malo posiše i zašto slabo napreduje na težini.


uzrok je najčešće u tehnici sisanja , položajima, prečestom mjenjanju dojki, čak i bebi - npr. korištenje dude varalice, odvojenost nakon poroda....
jaaaakooo mali % otpada krivnje na kvalitetu majčinog mljeka

drago mi je da su rezultati bili odlični, kako (kad) si uzela 20ml za analizu?

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nego sam ja to htjela da provjerim zašto mi dijete koiličinski malo posiše i zašto slabo napreduje na težini.
> 
> 
> uzrok je najčešće u tehnici sisanja , položajima, prečestom mjenjanju dojki, čak i bebi - npr. korištenje dude varalice, odvojenost nakon poroda....
> jaaaakooo mali % otpada krivnje na kvalitetu majčinog mljeka
> 
> drago mi je da su rezultati bili odlični, kako (kad) si uzela 20ml za analizu?


svakakvih smo mi problema imali ( npr.neonatologija 12 dana),ali sve je to iza nas i još uvijek dojimo..

ne znam što si mislila kad me pitaš kad sam uzela 20 ml; izdojila sam se prije podoja,kao što sam već napisala,i dala 20 ml.

----------


## Ms. Mar

> jaaaakooo mali % otpada krivnje na kvalitetu majčinog mljeka


Postoje li negdje nekakvi podaci o tome kad bi to bilo i zbog čega majčino mlijeko nekvalitetno? Zanima me je li uopće opravdano da bilo koja majka (a koja nije neuhranjena) sumnja u kvalitetu svoga mlijeka.

----------


## leonisa

> davorkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Princess jesi se izdajala za analizu prije ili nakon podoja?
> 
> 
> Budući da je količina masti najveća na kraju podoja ako se nakon podoja izdojiš biti će veća vrijednost, a ja bi se prije podoja izdojila ,promučkala i izdvojila 20 ml,pa bi to bila neka srednja vrijednost.


meni ovo nje jasno...pa nje sve u mlijeku, ima nesto i do tehnike... :/

----------


## MGrubi

> ne znam što si mislila kad me pitaš kad sam uzela 20 ml; izdojila sam se *prije podoja*,kao što sam već napisala,i dala 20 ml.



dakle: tvoje "vodenkasto" mljeko (na početku podoja) je extramasno?   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> Postoje li negdje nekakvi podaci o tome kad bi to bilo i zbog čega majčino mlijeko nekvalitetno? Zanima me je li uopće opravdano da bilo koja majka (a koja nije neuhranjena) sumnja u kvalitetu svoga mlijeka.


postoji mogućnost genetske greške
zato je taj % malen 2-5%
npr. kondomi imaju 3% mogućnosti greške tj. da ne ispune svoju funkciju

opravdanje za sumnju? strah od gladi je usađen u nas, jak je
dodaj na to antidojeću okolinu+sabotažni stav medicinara = triba ti jak karakter da ne posustaneš

----------


## Anci

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam što si mislila kad me pitaš kad sam uzela 20 ml; izdojila sam se *prije podoja*,kao što sam već napisala,i dala 20 ml.
> 
> 
> 
> dakle: tvoje "vodenkasto" mljeko (na početku podoja) je extramasno?


A jeste navalile na ženu   :Grin:  
Ja sam shvatila ovako: izdojila je sve prije podoja: i masno i vodenkasto i srednje masno   :Grin:  , sve to smućkala, dala u labos 20 ml toga, a ostatak ostavila bebi...

----------


## Davor

Mala, a tehničarka  :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

ja sam zbunjena:
samo je meni čudno da se analizira samo masnoća mlijeka?! ja sam mislila da to nije jedini hranjivi čimbenik u mlijeku?!  :shock:

----------


## davorkica

> Ja sam shvatila ovako: izdojila je sve prije podoja: i masno i vodenkasto i srednje masno   , sve to smućkala, dala u labos 20 ml toga, a ostatak ostavila bebi...


Ja sam isto ovako shvatila   :Smile:  

I koliko vidim ne postoji zapravo prava analiza majcinog mlijeka  na Splitskom ZZJZ nego samo analiza masti u mlijeku i to ako ih zamolis. Mene je ovo interesiralo, a vi ste napale princess puffy i sad se ja donekle osjecam krivom jer sam je propitivala o postupku   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> I koliko vidim ne postoji zapravo prava analiza majcinog mlijeka  na Splitskom ZZJZ nego samo analiza masti u mlijeku i to ako ih zamolis. Mene je ovo interesiralo, a vi ste napale princess puffy i sad se ja donekle osjecam krivom jer sam je propitivala o postupku


tko je napao princess puffy???  :shock:

----------


## davorkica

Pa sad kad sve opet procitam, zapravo nitko je nije napao. U trenutku je tako izgledalo 
Ispricavam se   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pepita

Kod normalne i uravnotežene prehrane dojilje ja mislim da ne postoji "nekvalitetno mlijeko".
Možda sam ja u krivu, ali nekako mi se to čini sasvim logičnim.
Isto tako, logično mi je da svakim danom mlijeko nije identičnog sastava kad govorimo o masnoći i dr.
Da li je ista stvar sa stvaranjem novog mlijeka ako beba isprazni sisu u jednom podoju, ili, ako je isprazni nakon 2-3 podoja iste sike. Neka to pražnjenje jedne sise traje 5-6 sati.

----------


## princess puffy

Ma,nisam se ja osjetila napadnutom,nego je puntica "napala" činjenicu da se u ST ne radi kompletna analiza mlijeka,nego samo udio masti u mlijeku.
Točno je Anci  i davorkica napisala, izdojila sam sve prije podoja i promućkala i dala 20 ml,koja su onda srednja vrijednost mog mlijeka,mislim da bi bilo nemoguće da je vrijednost masti u prvih 20 ml tako velika,a možda i je kod nekih.

----------


## anchie76

> Kod normalne i uravnotežene prehrane dojilje ja mislim da ne postoji "nekvalitetno mlijeko".


Ni kod nenormalne i neuravnotezene prehrane dojilje ne postoji "nekvalitetno mlijeko".

Da, nastradat ce tijelo te majke jer ce tijelo uzeti kalcij za mlijeko iz njenih zuba, uzet ce joj zeljezo iz krvi itd. itd.

Dijete ce dobiti sve sto mu treba kroz mlijeko, a mami ce se pogorsati zdravlje.

S dojenjem je otprilike kao i s trudnocom.  Majcino tijelo PRVO skrbi za dijete pa tek onda za majku.

----------


## Davor

> ...činjenicu da se u ST ne radi kompletna analiza mlijeka,nego samo udio masti u mlijeku...


Koja je potpuno jednako bezvrjedna kao i "kompletna" analiza, jer ni s takvom analizom se ne može niti približno obuhvatiti vrijednost MM.

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...činjenicu da se u ST ne radi kompletna analiza mlijeka,nego samo udio masti u mlijeku...
> 
> 
> Koja je potpuno jednako bezvrjedna kao i "kompletna" analiza, jer ni s takvom analizom se ne može niti približno obuhvatiti vrijednost MM.


pa stoga koga ne zanima to neće napraviti,a tko smatra da mu ima vrijednost će napraviti!
a ti si kemijski inžinjer pa si dopuštaš takvu izjavu?

----------


## Davor

A ti očito vjeruješ da su kemijska svojstva mlijeka jedino što u njemu vrijedi. Vidiš, to isto misle i proizvođači formule pa im ipak nije do danas uspjelo proizvesti takvu formulu koja neće povećati udio nekrotizirajućeg enterokolitisa kod dojenčadi. Činjenica je da svakih mjesec-dva izađu s nekim novim "otkrićem", što potvrđuje da taj pristup ne daje odgovore nego u neznanju utemeljene pretpostavke.

----------


## anchie76

Ajde polako Davore, ne moras toliko skakati na sirotu zenu...

Cinjenica je da se analizom mlijeka ne moze saznati ama bas nista.  I to je to   :Smile:    Mislim, mogu se saznati neke brojke necega, ali to nista ne znaci kad je mlijeko svake majke drugacije i napravljeno bas za to dijete...

----------


## amaranth

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kod normalne i uravnotežene prehrane dojilje ja mislim da ne postoji "nekvalitetno mlijeko".
> 
> 
> Ni kod nenormalne i neuravnotezene prehrane dojilje ne postoji "nekvalitetno mlijeko".
> 
> Da, nastradat ce tijelo te majke jer ce tijelo uzeti kalcij za mlijeko iz njenih zuba, uzet ce joj zeljezo iz krvi itd. itd.
> ...


Ja mislim da kalcij ne može migrirati iz zuba? Do sad sam mislila da je to babska priča: svaka trudnoća- jedan zub.
On topic:postoji li neka tablica u kojoj bi pisalo koliko je masti dojenčetu potrebno? Ne razumijem zašto bi taj podatak bio važan? Npr. ja sam nekad davno određivala količinu masti u hrani za tunu u uzgoju. Ti ljudi koji su hranili tunu točno su znali kako se mora kretati udio masti u hrani ovisno o fazi rasta. Postoji li neka takva "tablica" za djecu?

----------


## anchie76

Masti?  Zasto masti?  

pa treba mu onoliko koliko ima majcino mlijeko   :Smile:    A to je sigurno vise od kravljeg pa se zato jos dodaje masti u adaptirano.

Moram priznati da mi je cudno tvoje pitanje, jer to nekako pretpostavlja da nekoj majci nece biti dobro mlijeko a drugoj hoce, a to ne postoji  :/

----------


## princess puffy

> A ti očito vjeruješ da su kemijska svojstva mlijeka jedino što u njemu vrijedi.


Da,samo zbog toga,stvarno nemam pojma zbog čega bi drugog dojila još uvijek svoje dijete,koje by the way,ima više od 14 mjeseci i isključivo zbog kemijskih svojstava svog mlijeka budim se svakih 2 h noću zbog dojenja.

A što se nekrotizirajućeg enterokolitisa tiče,mislim da sam tu kompetentnija od tebe ,osim ako nismo završili isti fakultet,radi se o  bolesti novorođenčeta a ponekad,rjeđe kod dojenčadi a etiologija bolesti još uvijek nije poznata.

A što se formula tiče,svako se češe tamo gdje ga svrbi a tebe tu masu svrbi (neka teška generalizirana urtikarija).

----------


## amaranth

> Masti?  Zasto masti?  
> 
> pa treba mu onoliko koliko ima majcino mlijeko     A to je sigurno vise od kravljeg pa se zato jos dodaje masti u adaptirano.
> 
> Moram priznati da mi je cudno tvoje pitanje, jer to nekako pretpostavlja da nekoj majci nece biti dobro mlijeko a drugoj hoce, a to ne postoji  :/


Nisam sigurna je li ovo išlo meni, ali ako jest, krivo smo se razumjeli. Ja sam apsolutno sigurna da u majčinom mlijeku ima točno onoliko mliječne masti koliko je dojenčetu potrebno. I nikad se nisam zapitala koliko je to u postotcima i dobiva li moje dijete dovoljno masnog mlijeka. Sigurna sam da je to tako. Zanimalo me zašto bi netko uopće dao svoje mlijeko na analizu. Što s tim podatkom?
princess puffy, da je ta analiza kojim slučajem pokazala manji postotak masti, što bi ti poduzela po tom pitanju?

----------


## anchie76

aha.. sorry, krvo sam skuzila   :Embarassed:

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy, da je ta analiza kojim slučajem pokazala manji postotak masti, što bi ti poduzela po tom pitanju?


Bit je da nije pokazala i dala mi je argument za sebe (jer sam bila toliko očajna njenim ne napredovanjem na težini,da bi joj bila dala ne znam šta da popije samo da nabaci 10g) i za okolinu koja me nije podržavala u dojenju.

I ne razumijem kako je to vama teško za shvatiti?! Niste imali problema sa dojenjem,da li zato?
Zašto se moj primjer ne može shvatiti kao pozitivan,jer sam ga zato i iznjela,jer je pitanje da nisam tada imala taj argument da li bi danas još uvijek dojila!

I, da amaranth,da je pokazalo mali postotak masti,vjerojatno bih popustila pritiscima i hranila dijete "hranjivijim" adaptiranim.

----------


## Anci

princess puffy   :Love:  ja te razumijem.
Sad, nakon toliko godina dojenja mogu reći da milim da nema smisla analizi mlijeka.
No, u početku nije svima isto. 
Netko ima tu vjeru u sebe, sigurnost, netko je nema.
Moje dijete su vagali nakon svakog podoja. I da, strepila sam svaki put.

Kad sam rodila mlađu kćer, osjećaj je bio potpuno drugačiji.

----------


## cvijeta73

ja sam juraja, jadnog, vagala najmanje sedam puta dnevno - i to puta dva - prije i poslije svakog podoja   :Rolling Eyes:  
i tako sve do dohrane, koju sam čekala ko ozeblo sunce.   :Grin:  
nije mi na pamet pala analiza mlijeka jer nisam dvojila oko kvalitete nego oko količine mlijeka. 
i onda s marom, opet ista pjesma, na početku.
a onda sam naišla na ovaj forum.
ostalo je povijest.   :Grin:

----------


## princess puffy

Hvala ti Anci  :Kiss:  
Sigurna sam da bih kod drugog dijeteta bila opuštenija i više vjerovala sebi..
A ovu su mi mrvicu odnijeli na neonatologiju,nisam je uspjela niti izljubiti kako treba,a sljedećih pet dana je bila u inkubatoru, jedva sam joj malenu ručicu dotakla.Tek 5.dan na neonatologiji počinju pokušaji dojenja (a kome je dijete bilo na neonatologiji,zna šta to znači) i tako još osam dana.
I onda nakon njihovog hranjena parenteralno i enteralno ,ja ju kući odvedem i samo dojim a ona ne dobiva ništa na težini..Ostatak znate.

----------


## MGrubi

> I ne razumijem kako je to vama teško za shvatiti?! Niste imali problema sa dojenjem,da li zato?
> Zašto se moj primjer ne može shvatiti kao pozitivan,jer sam ga zato i iznjela,jer je pitanje da nisam tada imala taj argument da li bi danas još uvijek dojila!
> 
> I, da amaranth,da je pokazalo mali postotak masti,vjerojatno bih popustila pritiscima i hranila dijete "hranjivijim" adaptiranim.


ja te razumijem, razlog za analizu

nevoljko gledam na analizu samo zbog tog drugog mogućeg rezultata: da je % bio mali = pa-pa dojenje
a % bi mogao biti mali ako dojilja ne zna pravilno izdajati, ako uzme smo prvo vodenkasto mlijeko ....

----------


## Davor

> A što se formula tiče,svako se češe tamo gdje ga svrbi a tebe tu masu svrbi (neka teška generalizirana urtikarija).


Pa da, ja sam podignut na formuli i znam da mi je nešto falilo. Nego ako te je zasmetalo kako sam pisao, to isto ali puno ljepše je napisala anchie:


> Ajde polako Davore, ne moras toliko skakati na sirotu zenu...
> 
> Cinjenica je da se analizom mlijeka ne moze saznati ama bas nista.  I to je to     Mislim, mogu se saznati neke brojke necega, ali to nista ne znaci kad je mlijeko svake majke drugacije i napravljeno bas za to dijete...


Ne znam tepati  :Sad:

----------


## amaranth

> amaranth prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> princess puffy, da je ta analiza kojim slučajem pokazala manji postotak masti, što bi ti poduzela po tom pitanju?
> 
> 
> Bit je da nije pokazala i dala mi je argument za sebe (jer sam bila toliko očajna njenim ne napredovanjem na težini,da bi joj bila dala ne znam šta da popije samo da nabaci 10g) i za okolinu koja me nije podržavala u dojenju.
> 
> I ne razumijem kako je to vama teško za shvatiti?! Niste imali problema sa dojenjem,da li zato?
> ...


Drago mi je da je analiza pokazala pravo stanje stvari i da si dobila argument koji ti je trebao za nastavak dojenja. Potpuno razumijem taj strah dobiva li dijete dovoljno na težini ali ne mogu razumjeti zašto žene tako često dovedu u pitanje kvalitetu svoga mlijeka a pouzdaju se u prah u kutiji i ne pada im na pamet odnijeti takvo mlijeko  na analizu. 
Na kutiji piše sastav a na cicama ne piše?   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> Na kutiji piše sastav a na cicama ne piše?


i ne samo to, nego možeš izmjeriti ml

za jedno 200g , žene će nalipiti na sise mali skener sa displejem (Star trek vrime) i on će finio pokazati:
-trenutna brzina proizvodnje: 5ml/min
-trenutna količina : 120ml
-sastav: šečer, masti, bjelančevine...
-brzina sisanja: 20ml/min
.....

----------


## puntica

> za jedno 200g , žene će nalipiti na sise mali skener sa displejem (*Star trek vrime*) i on će finio pokazati...


di ti je sad onaj star trek avatar?!   :Laughing:

----------


## amaranth

:Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> I ne razumijem kako je to vama teško za shvatiti?! Niste imali problema sa dojenjem,da li zato?
> Zašto se moj primjer ne može shvatiti kao pozitivan,jer sam ga zato i iznjela,jer je pitanje da nisam tada imala taj argument da li bi danas još uvijek dojila!


Ja apsolutno razumijem zasto si to napravila   :Love:    Toliko ti je bilo stalo do dojenja da si si htjela potvrditi da je zaista sve ok, i drago mi je da ti je to ulilo povjerenje u tvoje tijelo   :Smile:  

Meni je tesko ovaj primjer shvatiti kao pozitivan iz samo jednog jedinog razloga, zato sto bi neke mame citajuci tvoj post mogle shvatiti da je dobra ideja napraviti analizu mlijeka, sto nije slucaj.  U tvom slucaju je proslo dobro, no kod mnogih majki ne bi bilo dobro jer bi mozda previse izdojile vodenastog mlijeka ili  nesto trece.

Kada dijete ne dobiva na kilazi, neki razlog postoji, a to nikad nije zato jer je majcino mlijeko lose kvalitete   :Love:    To je zato jer ili dijete ne uspjeva doci do zadnjeg/masnog mlijeka, precesto mijenjanje dojki, los polozaj, duda, voda, caj, i milion drugih detalja koji mogu utjecati na djetetovo dobivanje.

Drago mi je da je tebi ta analiza pomogla i vratila samopouzdanje, mene samo muci to da je analiza pokazala drugacije sto bi ti to totalno srusilo samopouzdanje, sto bi ti poklekla i dala adapt, a problem je bio sasvim neke druge prirode i vrlo vjerojatno rjesiv.  Taj dio mene muci, i zao bi mi bilo svake mame koja prestane dojiti zbog _loseg_ rezultata analize  :Sad:  

Jako mi je drago da je to sve kod vas dobro ispalo i spasilo vam dojenje   :Heart:

----------


## Ms. Mar

> Ms. Mar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Postoje li negdje nekakvi podaci o tome kad bi to bilo i zbog čega majčino mlijeko nekvalitetno? Zanima me je li uopće opravdano da bilo koja majka (a koja nije neuhranjena) sumnja u kvalitetu svoga mlijeka.
> 
> 
> postoji mogućnost genetske greške
> zato je taj % malen 2-5%
> npr. kondomi imaju 3% mogućnosti greške tj. da ne ispune svoju funkciju
> ...



Mislim da se taj postotak odnosi na majke koje iz nekog razloga ne mogu dojiti (ukupno), a ne na majke sa 'nekvalitetnim mlijekom'. 
Opravdanja za sumnju je, slažem se, bezbroj. Možda bi bilo manje sumnje kad bi majke znale da im mlijeko ne može biti nekvalitetno osim ako... *Molim nekog od savjetnica* da dovrši ovu moju rečenicu. (Ja nastavak zamišljam kao nabrajanje određenih medicinskih stanja i sl. ali ne znam pa zato pitam).

Princess puffy, ja također mogu razumijeti tvoje razloge za odlazak na analizu i mogu ti samo čestitati na uspješnom dojenju unatočom takvim problemima. Ipak, ako probam zamisliti situaciju u kojoj si bila, mislim da je za taj uspjeh bilo potrebno puno više od papira na kojem je pisalo X% mliječne masti. A da je kojim slučajem pisalo manje, sve to što si imala u sebi vjerojatno ne bi bilo dovoljno. Iako su razlozi očito bili negdje drugdje. 
Zato bih (između ostalog) i ja glasala protiv analize. A i ti bi, ako pomisliš da je malo falilo da danas spavaš cijelu noć u komadu i nemaš pojma kako je fora buditi se svaka 2 sata   :Wink:

----------


## mim

Slažem se s tim da je analiza mm na osnovu % mliječne masti i ostalih sastojaka relativno bez veze, ali taj papir kojim bi mogle mahati pred nosom onih koji pričaju protiv dojenja nekad bi mladu mamu spasio od pritisaka okoline. 
Sve one mame koje imaju "dobronamjerne" sugestije sa strane, a same su nesigurne, imale bi The dokaz kojim bi mogle zatvoriti usta dušebrižnicima. 

I ja sam čula više puta to da mi se dijete prečesto budi zbog slabog mlijeka, da je moje mlijeko "krivo" za podoje svaka 2 sata (princess puffy, jaaaako te dobro razumijem   :Love:   )...Nisam tad išla na analizu, ali da sam znala da mogu-otišla bih samo da ne moram više to slušati jer prirast na težini dušebrižnicima nije bio dovoljan dokaz. Od očaja sam se jednom izdojila i mlijeko ostavila u frižideru par sati. Kad sam okrenula bočicu bilo je u obliku "vrhnja" tj. toliko masno da je izgledalo kao da nije tekuće (netko je spomenul Milleram, haha! ). E, to sam, između ostalog i svekrvi, gurnula pod nos i spasila se. Da nisam bila toliko sigurna u sebe, da nije bilo velikog prirasta težine i cm bebe, možda bih pokleknula bez dokaza. Ovako su me ostavili na miru pa je M. dojena 2 godine.

Ako mladu mamu analiza može spasiti, a bebi osigurati da bude dojena-super!!

----------


## Ms. Mar

> ali taj papir kojim bi mogle mahati pred nosom onih koji pričaju protiv dojenja nekad bi mladu mamu spasio od pritisaka okoline. 
> Sve one mame koje imaju "dobronamjerne" sugestije sa strane, a same su nesigurne, imale bi The dokaz kojim bi mogle zatvoriti usta dušebrižnicima.


Sve ok, ali kad bih nosila papir s kojim bi mahala svakom za nešto što misli drugačije od mene u vezi odgoja mog djeteta, već sad bih morala vući registrator okolo, a do škole bi to vjerojatno bilo težine bar jedne školske torbe, što mi ne bi bilo dobro za kralježnicu. 
Druga je stvar koliko sam ja sama sigurna u nešto. U slučaju ove analize, čini mi se da ti polaziš od pretpostavke da će na nalazu pisati 'vaše mlijeko je dovoljno kalorično'. Što ako će pisati neka brojka za koju opet nećemo biti sigurni je li dovoljna ili nije? A majka koja je sigurna u kvalitetu svoga mlijeka i u ispravnost svoje odluke da doji, teško da će se ići zezati analizom samo zato da to nekom može pokazati.

----------


## darva

> ljudi čine nama dojiljama uslugu jer mi tamo dođemo i zamolimo ih!


PP,drago mi je da je kod tebe tako ispalo   :Heart:  
Ali se brinem da ce mnoge mame tamo doci po medvjedu uslugu   :Sad:  
Pojam analiza mlijeka po meni implicira nesto puno ozbiljnije od samo postotka masti.Druga stvar je to sto oni nista ne objasne kako se mlijeko treba izdojiti. Meni se to uopce ne svida

----------


## Davor

Pa sve štima kad uzmeš da je medvjeđa usluga upravo svrha jednog takvog testa.

Mjerenje ima smisla ukoliko testom možeš kvantificirati mjerenu tvar/pojavu/biće, ali ako ne možeš onda ni mjerenjem ne doznaješ baš ništa korisno o objektu mjerenja.

----------


## anchie76

Izvodjenje same analize mlijeka podrazumjeva da je moguce da mlijeko moze biti lose kvalitete - sto naravno nije tocno.  I zbog toga me smeta taj sami izraz "analiza mlijeka"




> Možda bi bilo manje sumnje kad bi majke znale da im mlijeko ne može biti nekvalitetno osim ako... Molim nekog od savjetnica da dovrši ovu moju rečenicu. (Ja nastavak zamišljam kao nabrajanje određenih medicinskih stanja i sl. ali ne znam pa zato pitam).


Možda bi bilo manje sumnje kad bi majke znale da im mlijeko ne može biti nekvalitetno osim ako NISTA.  Mlijeko ne moze biti nekvalitetno.  TOCKA.

Mama moze imati manjak mlijecnih kanalica zbog recimo operacije na grudima (no kvaliteta je u tom slucaju jos uvijek tu, kvantitet je manji), ili mozda nece smjeti dojiti zbog kemoterapije ili neke takve druge strasne terapije lijekovima.  Dakle to su extremni slucajevi.  I u svakom slucaju je mlijeko bilo dobro, samo sto recimo u ovom prvom ga nema dosta (zbog fizicki uklonjenih  kanalica) a u drugom mama ne smije dojiti jer su lijekovi preopasni za dijete.

Ne postoji situacija kada je mlijeko nedovoljno dobro sastavom.  Ne postoji. 

Postoji xy drugih razloga zasto dijete ne dobiva dovoljno na kilazi i zasto ne napreduje vise, a niti jedan nije vezan za samu kvalitetu majcinog mlijeka.  Sve to odreda bivaju vanjski faktori koji utjecu na konzumaciju kolicine mlijeka (tipa los polozaj, prekratko sisanje, dojenje na sat, duda, voda, caj, ne dojenje po noci, itd itd, itd  jos je puno takvih malih stepenica koje mogu zeznuti dojenje, ne mogu ih sada nabrojati sve.  No razloga moze biti "milion" a niti jedan nije lose mlijeko   :Smile:  )

----------


## sirius

Moja beba je operilala srce u Njemačkoj.U klinici u kojoj je operirana borave teško bolesna djeca koja se promatraju  gotovo pod mikroskopom.Vitalne funkcije se prate 24 sata na dan ,bilježi se mililitri koje bebe pojedu ,prati količina koja je izmokrena,koliko stolica na dan i još sto sitnih detalja.
Dojenje se potiče maksimalno,tj.izdajanje jer većina beba nije u stanju jesti sama većinu boravka nego se hrane na sondu.
Nikada,u niti jednom trenutku meni niti bilo kojoj drugoj majci nije bila predložena analiza mlijeka. :shock:

*Zna se* da je majčino mlijeko najbolje za bebu,nema tu "ako" ili" ali"...

A vjerujem da taj analizator ima  bilo kakvog smisla nalazio bi se i u toj bolnici.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## princess puffy

Naravno da postoje situacije kada majčino mlijeko sadrži nizak udio masti ( i u inozemstvu kada rade analizu mlijeka,određuje samo masti,dakle niti ugljikohidrate niti proteine),a kod nekih žena postoji i insuficijentna produkcija mlijeka (tzv.insufficient milk production sy).
Dakle ima razloga za sumnjati u kvalitetu mlijeka,naravno u jednom sasvim malom broju žena (manje od 5%),ali postoji.
A što je s majkama koje su imale postpartalnu hemoragiju,hiper ili hipotireozu,dijabetes svejedno da li je juvenilni ili gestacijski,retenciju placente,slabu nutriciju itd.?

Nikada u medicini nije ništa tako sigurno,da si ti anchie možeš  dati za pravo da imaš tako kategoričan stav i stavljati točku na nešto na što eksperti nisu još stavili točku.

----------


## amaranth

Naravno da postoje situacije kada majčino mlijeko sadrži nizak udio masti. Na primjer, to je slučaj s prvim, tzv. vodenim mlijekom. Postoji li još neka takva situacija? Možeš li linkati izvor ove informacije kako oko 5 % žena ima nekavalitetno mlijeko?

----------


## princess puffy

> Naravno da postoje situacije kada majčino mlijeko sadrži nizak udio masti. Na primjer, to je slučaj s prvim, tzv. vodenim mlijekom. Postoji li još neka takva situacija? Možeš li linkati izvor ove informacije kako oko 5 % žena ima nekavalitetno mlijeko?


Ne znam link staviti,ali otiđi na PubMed ima mnoštvo članaka o tome,ja sam to vidjela preko ovid-a,ali za njega treba lozinka koju nažalost ne mogu podijeliti.

----------


## Danka_

> A što je s majkama koje su imale postpartalnu hemoragiju,hiper ili hipotireozu, [b]dijabetes svejedno da li je juvenilni ili gestacijski[b], retenciju placente,slabu nutriciju itd.?


Pod "juvenilni" dijabetes valjda mislis na dijabetes tip 1. (Izraz "juvenilni" vec dugo se ne koristi, osim valjda kolokvijalno.)

Kod zena s dijabetesom tip 1 ne postoji opasnost da je majcino mlijeko "slabe kvalitete". Citala sam radove u kojima se pokusavalo odrediti kako hiper- i hipoglikemija utjecu na sastav mlijeka, a norocita paznja posvecena je sadrzaju secera. Ispostavilo se da su odstupanja, ukoliko ih uopce ima, beznacajna. Na godisnjem sam, i ne mogu doci do referenci trenutno. 

Lijecnici koji se u Hrvatskoj bave trudnocom u kombinaciji s pregestacijskim dijabetesom tvrde da rodilje trebaju dojiti, to se snazno preporuca. Necu ti sada navoditi pojedinacne primjere iz zivota, samo cu reci da iz osobnog iskustva znam da je uspjesno dojenje u kombinaciji s dijabetesom tip 1 moguce.  

Mislim da nikako nije u redu da ovakva nagadjanja tako olako navodis po forumu. Moglo bi nekome naskoditi. A nikome, ali bas nikome, nece koristiti.

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam imala trudnički dijabetes
beba je napredovala po 1000-1200g/mj

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam nakon prvog poroda zaradila hipotireozu, ne vidim u cemu je problem? pijem lijekove vec 5 godina,  uredno dojim vec 5,5 godina, a prvih 6 mjeseci sam obje kćeri isključivo dojila

a i užasno loše se hranim
i pijem 2 dc tekućine dnevno

----------


## anchie76

> a kod nekih žena postoji i insuficijentna produkcija mlijeka (tzv.insufficient milk production sy).
> Dakle ima razloga za sumnjati u kvalitetu mlijeka,naravno u jednom sasvim malom broju žena (manje od 5%),ali postoji.
> .


Koliko ja vidim ti tu gore govoris o 2 razlicite stvari, jedna je nedovoljna kolicina mlijeka (insufficient milk production system), i na osnovu toga zakljucujes da je moguce da kvaliteta mlijeka moze biti losa (druga stvar).  Kruske i jabuke   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

princess puffy, koliko ti je beba napredovala mjesecno?

 :Love:

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A što je s majkama koje su imale postpartalnu hemoragiju,hiper ili hipotireozu, [b]dijabetes svejedno da li je juvenilni ili gestacijski[b], retenciju placente,slabu nutriciju itd.?
> 
> 
> Mislim da nikako nije u redu da ovakva nagadjanja tako olako navodis po forumu. Moglo bi nekome naskoditi. A nikome, ali bas nikome, nece koristiti.



Očajno mi je u kojem smjeru je krenula ova rasprava!!!!!!
Sada će još ispasti da sam ja kontra dojenja,a nema kome ne trubim o važnosti i ljepoti samog čina.

Draga Danka,mislim da nije u redu da nešto što je iz izvorne  znanstvene medicinske  literature nazivaš nagađanjem,prosurfaj pa ćeš i sama naići  na te iste podatke u literaturi, a naravno da do ove situacije da ja navodim ove primjere ne bi ni došlo da me se je nije potezalo za jezik i osuđivalo zato što sam napravila tu analizu mlijeka.

----------


## princess puffy

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a kod nekih žena postoji i insuficijentna produkcija mlijeka (tzv.insufficient milk production sy).
> Dakle ima razloga za sumnjati u kvalitetu mlijeka,naravno u jednom sasvim malom broju žena (manje od 5%),ali postoji.
> .
> 
> 
> Koliko ja vidim ti tu gore govoris o 2 razlicite stvari, jedna je nedovoljna kolicina mlijeka (insufficient milk production system), i na osnovu toga zakljucujes da je moguce da kvaliteta mlijeka moze biti losa (druga stvar).  Kruske i jabuke


Draga Anchie da si  citirala cijelu rečenicu,a ne samo jednu polovicu,onda bi vidjela da sam spomenula i kruške i jabuke.


Ne znam citirati sve u jednom postu,pa onda odgovaram i drugim curama,
Lutonjice i MGrubi to se nije odnosilo na sve žene s takvim dg,već kao što sam spomenula njih 5%.Sretna sam zbog vas i zbog svih žena koje mogu dojiti,zaista dijelim sreću s njima.


Mikka "napredovala" mi je prvi mjesec 10g (da 10g,ne 100),a onda do 6.mjeseca mjesečno bi max dobila 400g ,a poslije po 100g otprilike,u svakom slučaju rođena je s 3850g a sada ima sa 14,5 mjeseci (i uz masu dojenja) 9,5kg.


Drage mame,umorila me je ova rasprava,a vjerujte mi ,na istoj smo strani,zato odustajem od nje.
Mene je ta analiza mlijeka zaista spasila,bila mi je moćno oružje kojim sam spasila dojenje i zato je zdušno branim. I,da postoje brojni radovi o analizama mlijeka u masu zemalja,ali u Hrvatskoj to nitko nije radio. 
Nažalost mislim ipak da ima 5% žena koje ne treba osuđivati zbog ne dojenja (jer znanost kaže da je tako) a sve one koje nisu dale maksimum od sebe,ide na njihovu dušu.A bilo bi super da je činjenica da svi mogu uspješno dojiti,jer onda nitko (pa ni ja ) ne bi sumnjao u svoj uspjeh!

----------


## Pups

Ja isto ne vidim u čemu je baš toliki problem s analizom mlijeka.
Princess puffy, totalno te razumijem. I ja sam se od početka borila s  vrlo malim prirastom, nisam uspjela u isključivom dojenju i unatoč velikom predznanju o dojenju, voljela bih da sam imala bilo kakvo objašnjenje za situaciju u kojoj sam se nalazila.

(I tek sad, nakon 17 mjeseci dojenja sam počela svoje dojenje doživljavati kao uspjeh, a ne kao neuspjeh.)

Hoću reći, ne znači svaka analiza mlijeka pokušaj da se potkopa dojenje. To je samo analiza jedne od bezbroj osobina majčinog mlijeka. Ništa više od toga.
A kao i sa svakom informacijom, bitno je tko ju ima i kako ju tumači.

I da, postoji i mogućnost da se ovakvom analizom mit o "lošem mlijeku" izgubi, a ne nužno da ga se učvrsti.

----------


## Danka_

> Draga Danka,mislim da nije u redu da nešto što je iz izvorne  znanstvene medicinske  literature nazivaš nagađanjem,prosurfaj pa ćeš i sama naići  na te iste podatke u literaturi, a naravno da do ove situacije da ja navodim ove primjere ne bi ni došlo da me se je nije potezalo za jezik i osuđivalo zato što sam napravila tu analizu mlijeka.


Jesi li procitala prvi dio mog posta?

Gle ovako:

Imam  dijabetes tip 1. Jos za vrijeme trudnoce pregledala sam sve meni dostupne clanke  u kojima se spominje dojenje majki s dijabetesom tip 1. Ne radi se samo o onome sto se moze naci na internetu, naime, imam pristup i casopisima koji se placaju. Nigdje nije spomenuta "losa" ili "slaba" kvaliteta mlijeka kod dijabeticarki, ali s druge strane, svaki put se naglasava narocita vaznost dojenja, zbog dva razloga: kao zastita od enterovirusa koji mogu biti okidac autoimunog napada na beta stanice L. otocica koji dovodi do dijabetesa tip 1 (dakle, radi se o djeci cije majke su dijabeticarke pa se pretpostavlja da nose genetsku sklonost DM tipu 1, makar to i nije uvijek slucaj), i drugi razlog je taj sto je adaptirano mlijeko napravljeno od kravljeg, a za prerano izlaganje proteinima kravljeg mlijeka takodjer se smatra da moze biti otponac spomenutog autoimunog napada. Naisla sam na radove koji su se bavili sastavom mlijeka s obzirom na hipo- i hiperglikemije i opcenito dijabetes tip 1, ali zakljucci su uvijek bili u korist mlijeka. Radi se o radovima napravljenim u zadnjih 10-ak godina, ne starijim. 
Praksa u Hrvatskoj, kao i u Australiji  - a za te dvije zemlje znam iz prve ruke, jest da se majke s dijabetesom snazno potice na dojenje. Istina je da pri upostavljanju uspjesnog dojenja MOZE (a ne mora) doci do specificnih problema koji dojenje mogu uciniti skoro neizvedivim, npr. do majcinih cestih i jakih hipoglikemija unatoc fleksibilnoj i dobro istitriranoj terapiji,  ali NIGDJE nitko ne spominje mogucnost da je samo mlijeko lose kvalitete. 
Ono sto sam saznala iz literature i iskustava podijeljenih preko mojih fellow-diabetics (USA i ostatak zapadnog svijeta) isto je: doji se ako se moze, sastav mlijeka s obzirom na dijabetes uopce se ne dovodi u pitanje.

Vec sam napisala, stavila biih ti reference na clanke gdje se spominje sastav humanog mlijeka i dijabetes tip 1, ali na godisnjem sam i nemam pristup casopisima.  

Napisala sam da je tvoje navodjenje da bi dijabeticarke trebale analizirati mlijeko stetno, i dalje to tvrdim. Naime, trudnoca s dijabetesom tip 1 vrlo je zahtjevna (ne nuzno fizicki!) i trudnica je pod velikim psiholoskim pritiskom, sad mi se ne da ulaziti u detalje kako i zasto. U takvom stanju, necija sugestija da, nakon svega, jos i mlijeko nije dobro, moze samo skoditi, narocito kad se uzme u obzir cinjenica da je djeci majki dijabeticarki dojenje "jos" vaznije nego djeci zdravih majki. 


Uvjerena sam da su ti namjere bile dobre i to cijenim. Ali ako si o potrebi da se majkama dijabeticarkama mlijeko analizira procitala u radu koji dijabetes tip 1 klasificira kao "juvenilni", to znaci ili da je rad napisan davno, ili da je napisan od znanstvenika koji o dijabetesu ne znaju dovoljno. Takve stvari se u znanosti dogadjaju i ne mislim da je tvoja krivnja. Usput, voljela bih da mi das referencu od tog clanka, moze i na pp.

----------


## Sandi5

slucajno sam nabasala na ovu raspravu i zeljela bih reci dvije stvari.

mama mi je rekla da su njoj prije tridesetak godina analizirali mlijeko i rekli da je mlijeko slabo (ja skoro pa nisam povjerovala da se to nekad radilo!)

drugo, trenutno je u Hr u tijeku istrazivanje utjecaja majcine prehrane na kakvocu mlijeka. uzorak mlijeka se uzima tri puta. s mjesec dana, tri mjeseca i godinu dana i salje se na analizu. prehrana se prati do u tancine tri dana, a uzorak mlijeka se uzima drugog dana navcer. zar je moguce da nitko o ovome nista ne zna???

----------


## mim

> slucajno sam nabasala na ovu raspravu i zeljela bih reci dvije stvari.
> 
> mama mi je rekla da su njoj prije tridesetak godina analizirali mlijeko i rekli da je mlijeko slabo (ja skoro pa nisam povjerovala da se to nekad radilo!)
> 
> drugo, trenutno je u Hr u tijeku istrazivanje utjecaja majcine prehrane na kakvocu mlijeka. uzorak mlijeka se uzima tri puta. s mjesec dana, tri mjeseca i godinu dana i salje se na analizu. prehrana se prati do u tancine tri dana, a uzorak mlijeka se uzima drugog dana navcer. zar je moguce da nitko o ovome nista ne zna???


Eto jedne koja nije znala. Nisam dojilja, ali me ovo istraživanje zanima zbog profesije. Znaš li tko ga radi i koji broj dojilja je uključen u njega?

----------


## puntica

> Sandi5 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> slucajno sam nabasala na ovu raspravu i zeljela bih reci dvije stvari.
> 
> mama mi je rekla da su njoj prije tridesetak godina analizirali mlijeko i rekli da je mlijeko slabo (ja skoro pa nisam povjerovala da se to nekad radilo!)
> 
> drugo, trenutno je u Hr u tijeku istrazivanje utjecaja majcine prehrane na kakvocu mlijeka. uzorak mlijeka se uzima tri puta. s mjesec dana, tri mjeseca i godinu dana i salje se na analizu. prehrana se prati do u tancine tri dana, a uzorak mlijeka se uzima drugog dana navcer. zar je moguce da nitko o ovome nista ne zna???
> 
> ...


i mene to zanima. kako se uzima uzorak mlijeka? jel to prvo mlijeko, srednje, zadnje...ili sve zajedno... I što se točno analizira (koji sastojci). kojom metodom? tko to financira?

zapravo, ako znaš nešto više o tome...piši...

----------


## princess puffy

kako ćete dobiti po prstima jer vas to zanima  :No-no:

----------


## kahna

I mene zanima.

Zašto bi dobile po prstima  :? 
od koga?

Nije da me zanima da prekontroliram svoje mlijeko, nego informativno.
Da se poveselim ako će se napraviti nešto pametno po pitanju dobrobiti dojenja.

Nadam se samo da nije sponzorirano "istraživanje"

----------


## Pliska

Treba vidjeti jel istraživanje u svrhu "dokazivanja" da je mm uvijek najbolji izbor ili dokazati kontra.

Tko vodi istraživanje i tko to financira?

----------


## Sandi5

cini mi se da istrazivanje provodi ministarstvo zdravsta, ali nemojte me drzati za rijec....provjerit cu pa javim....sad sam se zbilja zainteresirala, mislim koja je svrha tog istrazivanja???

----------


## Davor

> Treba vidjeti jel istraživanje u svrhu "dokazivanja" da je mm uvijek najbolji izbor ili dokazati kontra.
> 
> Tko vodi istraživanje i tko to financira?


A jesi ljubomorna  :Laughing:   TM je tebi sigurno najbolji izbor, što se tu ima istraživat  :Laughing:

----------


## Pliska

> Pliska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Treba vidjeti jel istraživanje u svrhu "dokazivanja" da je mm uvijek najbolji izbor ili dokazati kontra.
> 
> Tko vodi istraživanje i tko to financira?
> 
> 
> A jesi ljubomorna   TM je tebi sigurno najbolji izbor, što se tu ima istraživat


Ma daj Davor   :Laughing:   pa mm kao majčino mlijeko   :Laughing:   a ne kao moj muž   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

> Davor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pliska prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> drugo, trenutno je u Hr u tijeku istrazivanje utjecaja majcine prehrane na kakvocu mlijeka. uzorak mlijeka se uzima tri puta. *s mjesec dana, tri mjeseca i godinu dana* i salje se na analizu. prehrana se prati do u tancine tri dana, a uzorak mlijeka se uzima drugog dana navcer. zar je moguce da nitko o ovome nista ne zna???


majčine dojke mjenjaju sastav mljeko ovisno o starosti bebe
nije isti sastav sa mjesec dana i sa godinu dana
neovisno o prehrani


nadam se da to istraživanje neće okrenuti protiv dojenja
mada je kod nas sve moguće

----------


## Sandi5

> nadam se da to istraživanje neće okrenuti protiv dojenja
> mada je kod nas sve moguće


i ja se nadam. pokusavam doznati tocno o cemu se tocno radi ali ne uspijevam bas...

----------


## kahna

*Sandi5* a gdje si čula/vidjela za to istraživanje?

----------


## fakinTin

Na temu  :shock: 
Ma koji klinac?!

----------


## kahna

:/ nema info o istraživanju?

----------


## Maslačkica

Sve hodam po ovoj temi, pa da kažem kako su mojoj prijateljici radili analizu mlijeka. 
Znači, prijateljica radi u Zg bolnici jednoj kao med. sestra. Rodila je bebu, dojila, a beba je bila zahtjevna sa nosanjem i dojenjem, pa je izdojila, stavila mlijeko u frižider i naravno masno mlijeko se odvojilo, pa je gore bilo vodenasto. Odnijela je to na analizu i rekli joj da joj mlijeko nije dobro (znači, odnijela je sve izdojeno), tj. da joj je vodenasto i da nadohranjuje. 
Dala bebi adaptirano...
... zaključila da je beba sada zadovoljnija, a i ona. 

Moram li naglasiti da sam joj isprintala sve o dojenju, problemima, dojenju na zahtjev itd. ?

_vanjci editirala nazive proizvodjaca_

----------


## Davor

Tako joj i treba  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## princess puffy

> Tako joj i treba



 :shock: ma nemoj?! ti si bio u takvoj situaciji da dojiš dijete i da nisi siguran da li radiš ispravnu stvar?


Maslačkice,tko joj je radio analizu?

----------


## Ana29

Jao, jao i mene jako zanima gdje je odlijela mlijeko na analizu?
da ne zaboravimo......za analizu je JAKO važan uzorak.

----------


## Davor

*princess puffy*, radilo se o sarkazmu.

----------


## Maslačkica

P. Puffy, tek sam sada vidjela pitanje. Nisam sigurna gdje je radila analizu, ali ona radi u jednoj bolnici u Zg, pa su joj oni preporučili gdje i šta. 

Ja stvarno vjerujem savjetnicama i uopšte ne sumnjam u njihove informacije. Ono što je mene najviše "iznenadilo" je to što sam joj isprintala sve informacije o dojenju, ali nije bila zadovoljna valjda tim informacijama.

----------


## Davor

Bingo! Njihova osnovna funkcija nije hvaliti nego kuditi dojenje. Razmisli - kolika je drskost potrebna za ocijeniti dar Majke Prirode lošim i općenito, koja vrsta ljudi to uopće može raditi?

----------


## Sandi5

mrvicu kasnim, sorry  :Smile:  ali i ja sam tek nedavno saznala.

istrazivanje se radi na temu prehrambenih navika majki s posebnim osvrtom na omega masne kiseline. tri puta se uzima uzorak mlijeka, i tri puta se mjere parametri majke (tezina, ali i drugo nesto). kad sam pitala vise info, nisam dobila. a i ne mogu doci do rezultata analize svojeg mlijeka. 

zenu koja skuplja uzorke mi je poslala pedijatrica deset dana nakon sto sam dosla iz rodilista. nisam bas bila pri sebi i pristala sam. drugi put ne bih nikako jer ne vidim smisao ni korist za sebe.

sad sam vec dva mjeseca na moru i trebala bih dati treci uzorak, ali nisam sigurna da hocu.

----------


## anchie76

Stvarno mi nije jasno sto oni to saznaju iz tog uzorka  :?

----------


## princess puffy

> Stvarno mi nije jasno sto oni to saznaju iz tog uzorka  :?


najvjerojatnije parametre za nečiji magisterij ili doktorat

----------


## anchie76

Vidis, vidis.. o tome nisam razmisljala

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:   a naivci to još i plate   :Laughing:

----------


## branka1

mislim, stvarno je čudno to s tim analizama  :Rolling Eyes:  . 
Sigurno je da će za 10 dojila dobiti 10 razl. rezultata jer imaju 10-ero različite djece. 
A ne mogu znati koliko svakom djetetu osobno dnevno treba masti, ugljikohidrata, proteina, imunoglobulina...
Glavno da se sve još uvijek želi potrpati u neku statistiku, tablice, prosjek...  :Rolling Eyes:  
A sve, kao što Davor reče, u svrhu pokude, a ne pohvale dojenja

----------


## flower

istrazivanje provode zavodi za javno zdravstvo u cilju promocije majcinog mlijeka, zasto uvijek mislite da je netko protiv? 
koliko znam radi se o doktoratu.
moja prijateljica je ukljucena i ima veliku podrsku ekipe koja provodi ispitivanje, s obzirom da je prvo dijete dojila dugo i zadrta je dojilja sigurna sam da ne bi sudjelovala u necemu cemu bi bio cilj protivan dojenju.

----------


## anchie76

Pa ok, to mi je sasvim u redu.  No onda ti koji "ispituju" mlijeko, sto ne kazu zeni da se to ispituje da se dokaze da je mlijeko savrseno, nego se zenu tom analizom pokusava uvjeriti da joj je mlijeko lose i nedovoljno dobro  :/

----------


## flower

gdje je receno da joj zele reci da mlijeko nije dobro, ne znam za druge, ova moja frendica je dobila papir s osnovnim info. o istr. i pravo da odluci hoce li sudjelovati ili ne, odlucila je da hoce bas zato jer je dugogodisnja dojilica...i osim sto daje uzorak (ima procedura kako i kada) jos ju vazu i gledaju njeno stanje i bebe isto tako. znam da je jednom dobila info. da njoj u organizmu fali masnih kiselina ali da je u mlijeku to dobro izbalansirano te da bebi nista ne fali (kako se priroda dobro za to pobrine) ali s obzirom da se ona osjecala nekako umorna i bezvoljna joj je nutricionistica koja ju prati sugerirala da jede vise plave ribe, bar nekoliko puta tjedno.
isto i sa zeljezom - ona je na granici ali u mlijeku ga ima dovoljno...ista prica...i uvijek ima priliku dobiti podrsku za svoje dojenje i objasnjeno joj je puno vise nego je prije znala.
ne znam za druge...ja fakat iz svega toga nisam dobila dojam da je to protiv dojenja.
da mi je stupidno slati mlijeko na analizu tek tako - je, ali ovo je znanstveno istr. kako bi inace dolazili u znanosti do nekih podataka?

----------


## Davor

Onda se to zove sudjelovanje u znanstvenom projektu, a ne davanje mlijeka na analizu  8)

----------


## anchie76

Pa da tocno to sto Davor kaze.  Ovo sto ti spominjes je hvale vrijedno.  Na ovoj temi se cijelo vrijeme provlaci ideja da recimo dijete ne dobiva dovoljno pa "vase mlijeko cini se nije dovoljno dobro pa cemo ga poslat i na analizu da to provjerimo", pa bi na analizi zakljucili da fakat nije dovoljno dobro  :/

----------


## princess puffy

> .  Ovo sto ti spominjes je hvale vrijedno :/


zašto?
jer će netko doktorirati na tome?
već sam ranije spomenula na ovoj temi da u Hrvatskoj nema radova na tu temu,i evo našao se netko domišljat (nažalost,nisam ja) i iskoristio izvrsnu temu za svoj doktorat
ne mislim da je primarno u planu bila dobrobit i promocija dojenja
nego znanstveni napredak

a budući da se moja mama igrom slučaja baš bavi ovom omraženom analizom mlijeka (ovom drugom od koje nitko neće izvući dr.sc),onda moram podijeliti s vama činjenicu da nije nikada radila analizu mlijeka pa da su rezultati bili loši
a evo za par mjeseci ide u mirovinu

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> .  Ovo sto ti spominjes je hvale vrijedno :/
> 
> 
> zašto?
> jer će netko doktorirati na tome?
> već sam ranije spomenula na ovoj temi da u Hrvatskoj nema radova na tu temu,i evo našao se netko domišljat (nažalost,nisam ja) i iskoristio izvrsnu temu za svoj doktorat
> ...


Pa dobro, mogu prezivjeti znanstveni napredak ak ce se time dokazati da je mm superiorno   :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> princess puffy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


Nije stvar samo u tome.Neki doktorati se mogu obajeviti u stručnim časopisima i nakon toga mogu biti uzimani za ozbiljno.Nije važno npr.da li je ispitivani uzorak dovoljno velik i pod kakvim je uvjetima rađena analiza.

----------


## Pliska

> Pa da tocno to sto Davor kaze.  Ovo sto ti spominjes je hvale vrijedno.  Na ovoj temi se cijelo vrijeme provlaci ideja da recimo dijete ne dobiva dovoljno pa "vase mlijeko cini se nije dovoljno dobro pa cemo ga poslat i na analizu da to provjerimo", pa bi na analizi zakljucili da fakat nije dovoljno dobro  :/


Pa tema je i otvorena baš zbog toga. Pročitaj ponovno prvi post   :Smile:  

Ovo o čemu se sada razgovara je druga stvar. Nadam se samo da će to istraživanje biti u korist dojilja i da će se o njemu puuuuuuno i svugdje pričati, a ne strpati u ladicu jer kakve koristi ako se dokaže i analizama da je mm najbolja opcija, pa da se ti papiri nikada ne objave i za njih ne čuje.

----------


## Danka_

Nemojte unaprijed osudjivati i omalovazavati istrazivanje koje se tek treba provesti ili je tek u tijeku. Nitko od nas ovdje nije procitao prijedlog teme tog doktorata - ako sam shvatila radi se o disertaciji. 

Moguce je da je sve skupa lose skrojeno, ali jednako tako moze biti da je prijedlog projekta stvarno dobar. 

Koliko shvacam, radi se o uzimanju uzoraka mlijeka od veceg broja zena, te utvrdjivanju kvalitativnog i kvantitativnog sastava tih uzoraka. Rezultati bi mogli pruziti detaljniji uvid u sastav humanog mlijeka, a potencijalna primjena tog znanja ne mora biti nuzno usmjerena "protiv" dojenja. Po svemu sto znam, cini mi se da se polazi od pretpostavke da je humano mlijeko u prehrani djece superiorno svim ostalim "formulama". Zelja da se utvrdi "sto sve ima unutra" cini mi se, sa znanstvene strane, sasvim legitimnom.

----------


## Danka_

Da dodam: ne mora nuzno biti da ce rezultati ici "u korist dojilja" kako ne netko gore napisao. To ne znaci da idu "protiv", nego jednostavno da konacni cilj istrazivanja nije utvrdjivanje je li humano mlijeko "bolje" ili "losije" (u odnosu na sto?). Vec rekoh, cini mi se da se polazi od pretpostavke da je prehranahumanim mlijekom optimalna, i upravo to navodi na znanstvenu znatizelju.

----------


## anchie76

No obzirom da ova tema nije otvorena o analizi mlijeka za znanstveno istrazivanje nego zbog utvrdjivanja da li je mlijeko "dovoljno dobro", molim da se vratimo natrag na temu.

----------


## Danka_

Pa ocito je da se mlijeko moze dati analizirati iz razlicitih razloga. Jedan od razloga moze biti necije istrazivanje, kako je spomenuto.

----------


## Davor

... što se događa cca. jednom u 100 godina i onda je to toliko poseban događaj, kao ono kada je kit uplivao u Paški zaljev (i tamo skončao, pa su ga onda Pažani pokazivali po cijeloj bivšoj Jugi i od zarađenih novaca asfaltirali cestu).
U svim ostalim slučajevima se radi o analizi za koju znamo i motive i ishod.

----------


## Danka_

A cuj, jel se desilo? Jest. Jel spomenuto ovdje i je li bilo napamet izrecenih negativnih komentara? Jest. 
Naravno, dok su ti negativni komentari bili ispisivani, bilo je u redu pricati o istrazivanju i unaprijed proglasavati losim. Nakon drugacije intoniranog posta o tome, odjednom vise nije u skladu s topikom. 

Inace, rade se istrazivanja o sastavu mlijeka, puno cesce nego jednom u 100 godina. Procitaj moje gornje postove na ovoj temi.

----------


## Davor

Ne razumijem najbolje o kojim to postovima pričaš :? 
Na ovoj temi se tvoji postovi počinju pojavljivati tek na trećoj stranici i to na temu dijabetesa, što nema previše veze s topicom, da bi se nastavili danas oko podne, s velikom vijesti da je, eto, netko odjedamput krenuo raditi istraživanje. Oprosti, ali nije li malo nategnuto očekivati od topica koji počinje ovako:


> Od starijih generacija sam već više puta čula da su im analizirali mlijeko u rodilištu i ustvrdili kako imaju vodeno mlijeko pa su prestale dojiti. To je valjda nekada bila praksa.


da se sada onako iznenada pretvori u topik u kojem su svi onako 100% nabrijani davati uzorak svoje laktacije samo zato što si se upravo danas sjetila da je nekakva neimenovana osoba i bez ikakvog opisa velevažno odlučila pisati disertaciju.
Uvod: 0 bodova, opis: 0 bodova, o kome se radi: 0 bodova
Znam da imam "reputaciju" ovdje, ali mi stvarno nikada ne bi palo na pamet raditi takvu vratolomiju i očekivati razumijevanje - to bih smatrao prebahatim.

----------


## LIMA

> Nadam se samo da će to istraživanje biti u korist dojilja i da će se o njemu puuuuuuno i svugdje pričati, a ne strpati u ladicu jer kakve koristi ako se dokaže i analizama da je mm najbolja opcija, pa da se ti papiri nikada ne objave i za njih ne čuje.


...Ili da ih otkupi neka tvrtka koja proizvodi AD u svrhu unaprjeđenja kvalitete svojih prozvoda...

(Nakon što sam pročitala knjige poput "Prirodni lijekovi za koje oni ne žele da vi znate" i "Prodavanje bolesti" postala sam kao Mel Gibson u onom filmu Zavjera (ili u najmanju ruku Davor   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Danka_

U postovima o dijabetesu spominjala sam istrazivanja koja su ukljucivala analiziranje mlijeka. Cinjenica da sam spomenula postove koje sam prije pisala ("tek" na trecoj stranici, kao da se natjecemo tko ce prije nesto napisati, stvarno smijesno) ima veze s tvojom tvrdnjom da se istrazivanja o mm rade "jednom u sto godina". Ipak, vecina clanaka koje sam ja citala napisano je u 21. i 20. stoljecu, a clanaka je bilo nekoliko desetaka. Dakle, tvoja tvrdnja je netocna, a ti moji stari postovi su ilustracija da se istrazivanja rade cesce.

Ja nisam spomenula ovo trenutno istrazivanje u Hr, nego je to napravila neka druga osoba. 

U dijelu postova o spomenutom istrazivanju pisalo se negativno ("ma to je samo za neciji napredak", "sigurno ide protiv dojenja", "ako nije povoljno za dojilje, onda je lose"). Na to sam reagirala, rekavsi da mi ne mozemo suditi o kvaliteti te studije, buduci da nismo procitali cak niti prijedlog teme doticnog doktorata.

Molim te da mi ne lijepis etikete o bahatosti, mislim da mozemo razgovarati civilizirano, bez vrijedjanja. Tj. nadam se.


Nakon sto anchi rekla da prestanemo razgovarati o toj temu (misleci na analizu mlijeka u svrhe istrazivanja) zasmetalo mi je jer je to napisala odmah nakon moga, po mom misljenju konstruktivnog i "neflejmajuceg" posta. Nije mi bila namjera prosirivati dalje temu o tome, samo sam reagirala na postove o pretpostavljenoj kvaliteti studije, a koji su bili puka nagadjanja. Ako sam u krivu, voljela bih cuti argumente. 

Mislim da se o cijeloj temi niti nema vise sto reci, dovoljno je da smo konstatirali da neki daju mlijeko na analizu zbog toga sto sudjeluju u istrazivanju, dok se negdje nekim zenama jos uvijek potkopava samopouzdanje spominjanjem potrebe za provjerom kvalitete. Meni je zao sto nemam iskustvo iz prve ruke o tom navodjenju na analizu, mozda bi ti se tada moji postovi vise svidjali.

----------


## Davor

Moje mišljenje možeš pročitati u prethodnim postovima.

----------


## seni

na stranu analize majcinog mlijeka u svrhu ispitivanja, da li je mlijeko dobro ili "slabo". tu se slazem sa anchie 76 i ostalima o besmislenosti takvih analiza, odnosno mislim da majcino mlijeko je jednostavno dobro i najbolje. i ne moze biti slabo samo po sebi. ako postoji problem nedovoljnog prirasta tezine, onda uzroci leze negdje drugdje. i kao takve ih i treba rjesavati, a ne slati vlastito mlijko na analizu.

medutim, mene uvijek rastuzi ovaj ton "teorije zavjere" u kojem sudionici kao da uzivaju u tom prozivanju ostatka svijeta kao jezivog, groznog, prepunog losih namjera i slicno. i tako u tom pravednom gnjevu vrlo lako citaju jako povrsno, ili da se bolje izrazim citaju ono sto zele procitati.

pa eto u prvom spominjanju nekavih studija stoji:
"trenutno je u Hr u tijeku istrazivanje *utjecaja majcine prehrane* na kakvocu mlijeka"
ja ovako sasvim laicki ne znajuci nista o tom istrazivanju, kao ni vi kako vidim, pomislim prvo na recimo nesto tipa: da li dojillja smije piti alkohol, jesti hranu punu pesticida i slicno.
i isto tako laicki pretpostavljam da su recimo smjernice da je opijanje, pusenje, uzimanje druge za vrijeme dojilackog staza, lose za bebu, donesene nakon nekakvih *znanstvenih analiza*. ne znam kako se one konkretno provode ili su se provodile, ali su ocito pokazale da te supstance preko mlijeka ulaze u bebino tijelo.

moram dodati da mi doduse pomalo bode usi ovo "utjecaj na kakvocu mlijeka" koji bi mogao sugerirati da bi mlijeko moglo biti "slabo". medutim, da li je to naslov studije ili opis forumasice koja je nesto nacula?
pa bih se ja prvo raspitala, prije nego bi se obrusila na znanstvenu studiju, kojoj niti znam ime, niti cilj, niti nacin provodenja, niti iskreno receno bilo sto o njoj.
isto vrijedi i za drugu recenicu:
"istrazivanje se radi na temu prehrambenih navika majki s posebnim osvrtom na *omega masne kiseline*."
ovdje bih isto tako laicki prvo pomislila da se mozda radi o tome, da se vidi da li se pojacan unos omega kiselina kroz majcinu prehranu, donosi neki dodatni benefit bebi, a ne da netko pokusava dokazati da je majcino mlijeko "slabo".

osim toga ne nalazim nimalo hvelevrijednim obrusavanje "s visoka" na te "neke" besmislene magisterije i doktorate, o kojima kao i o njihovim autorima/cama nemamo nikakvih informacija. niti nalazim ukusnim obezvrjedivanje truda ljudi koji se bave znanstvenim radom. 

dojenju kao najboljem izboru, nije potrebna populisticka demagogija i zavrtanje ocima prepuno zgrazajucih smajlica.

----------


## princess puffy

moram priznati da na najveći dio tvog posta uopće ne razumijem o čemu ti pišeš,kao da nismo na istom topiku i na istoj temi

----------


## MGrubi

> i.
> 
> "istrazivanje se radi na temu prehrambenih navika majki s posebnim osvrtom na *omega masne kiseline*."
> ovdje bih isto tako laicki prvo pomislila da se mozda radi o tome, da se vidi da li se pojacan unos omega kiselina kroz majcinu prehranu, donosi neki dodatni benefit bebi, a ne da netko pokusava dokazati da je majcino mlijeko "slabo".
> .


ja bih mogla očekivati 
a) nove pilule omega-3/6 za dojilje 
b) kapi omega-3 za bebe (uzmi u obzir vitamin D)
c) ad sa obogaćeno sa omega-3

----------


## seni

ad sa omegom vec postoji.   :Grin:  

da li ces uzimati pilule omega3 ili ces jesti vise srdela, skusa, lososa, oraha, itd ovisi o tebi samoj.
ja nemam nista protiv da me "znanost", ajurveda, makrobiotika, johanna budwig, xy ,obavjesti da su prema njihovim istrazivanjima/filozofiji omega3 ili nesto trece vazne i dobre zbog toga i toga.
a da li ces davati bebi vitamin d, isto tako mozes sama odluciti.

ali to sve skupa i dalje nije argument za pljuvanje o istrazivanjima/studijama/doktoratima i ostalom o cemu *nemamo* ni najosnovnije informacije.

----------


## MGrubi

nije

samo mali strah

pitanje je da li je institut neovisan?
jedan takav nezavisni institut naprai istraživanje o utjecaju umjetnih boja i aroma na djecu, dobiju dokaze da djeluju štetno na intelektualni razvoj tj. mogu izazvati poremečaj pažnje, hiperaktivnost itd...
tjedan nakon toga državni institut napravi istraživanje koje obara to istraživanje
razlog: porez , brdo para se vrti oko proizvoda sa umjetnim bojama i aromama

tako da u principu ne možeš nikome vjerovati

----------


## Davor

Marketing formule ima duge prste i obično kad ti nešto malo smrdi na površini, zapravo bazdi do srži. 

Da je ova tema bila zamišljena kao osvrt na tu nekakvu studiju, vjerojatno bismo do sada već znali i o kome se radi, a taj netko bi vjerojatno do sada već kontaktirao Rodu, kao praktično jedinu udrugu koja se ozbiljno bavi dojenjem. To se nije dogodilo. 

A ni ovo nije takva tema.

Kvalitetu mlijeka, kravljeg, kozjeg... se istražuje na udjele masnoće itd., na prisustvo antibiotika, hormona rasta, bakterije, toksine... uglavnom kao prehrambeni proizvod. Pri tome postoje nekakvi normativi i onda možeš uspostaviti kriterij kakvoće. Obzirom da spominješ kakvoću MM kao nit vodilju radnje, netko si je vjerojatno zamislio da slični kriteriji postoje kod MM, ali bojim se da tu zapravo na scenu stupa formula za koju fakat postoje normativi, što stvari postavlja na malo stumbani način. I na kraju omega masne kiseline :?  Pretpostavljam da bi bile relevantne kod laktacije tuljana.

Ne znam za zavjeru, ali meni tu nešto smrdi.

Jedva čekam zaistač pojašnjenje. Mislim da je dragocjeno kad netko radi studiju o MM, ali poučen brojnim studijama zadnjih godina nemam prevelika očekivanja da nije povezana s marketingom formule. Čak i kada bi kao posljedicu jedno ovakvo istraživanje imalo poboljšanje formulacije formule od toga bi brojna djeca na formuli imala nekakvu korist, iako je upitno na koji način bi mrtva tvar dobivena kemijskim putem ikada mogla potpuno nadomjestiti živi dar prirode.

Reality check: formulacija formule se godinama mijenja - da je MM tako dobro poznato i normirano i da se po toj normi izvodi kemijanje, formula bi bila uvijek ista. 

Unatoč svim izmjenama formula je i dalje izravno povezana s nekrotizirajućim enterokolitisom, što znači da još uvijek fali nekoliko ključnih "sastojaka".

----------


## seni

davore ja ne spominjem "kakvocu MM-a kao nit vodilje radnje" niti normiranja MM-a. 
takode sam napisala sto mislim o slanju dojilja na "analizu mlijeka".

ja spominjem to da je pljuvanje, podrugivanje, omalovazavanje necega (u ovom slucaju doktorata/istrazivanja) o *kojemu pojma nemamo*, na nivou minista milinovica. na koga smo svi digli hajku. opravdano.
i to nema veze ni sa formulom, ni sa marketingom.

moje "prepostavljanje" je islo za tim pokazati da mi mozemo pretpostavljati puno toga. i dobroga i losega. 
i kao sto rekoh saznanje da npr. heroin koji uzima mama koja doji dospijeva u djecji organizam, jest rezultat nekog znanstvenog istrazivanja. 

ili trebamo zabraniti znanost i istazivanja? posto nam nesto "smrdi". a ne znamo sto.

----------


## puntica

evo jedan 'prodojeći' rad koji se temelji na istraživanju masnih kiselina u majčinom mlijeku i adaptiranom, te usporedba istih i objašnjenje zašto su te kiseline važne...

Citirat ću cijeli pa kud puklo puklo  :/ 




> I. Delaš i sur.: Sastav masnih … Mljekarstvo 55 (2) 101-112, 2005.
> Sastav masnih kiselina majčinog mlijeka i pripravaka dječje hrane
> Ivančica Delaš, Tanja Kaćunko, Jasna Beganović, Frane Delaš
> Izvorni znanstveni rad – Original scientific paper UDK: 637.144.8
> Sažetak
> Odgovarajući sastav masnih kiselina membranskih lipida nužan je za izgradnju i funkciju nervnog sustava u razvoju. Intenzivna sinteza moždanog tkiva odvija se u posljednjem trimestru trudnoće i u prvim tjednima nakon rođenja. Ova sinteza moždanih struktura uključuje sintezu složenih lipida, od kojih mnogi u značajnoj mjeri sadrže esencijalne masne kiseline i njihove više homologe.
> Zadaća ovog rada bila je istražiti u kojoj mjeri sastav masnih kiselina ponuđene dječje hrane zadovoljava potrebe za esencijalnim masnim kiselinama.
> Ukupni lipidi iz uzoraka mlijeka dojilja i iz pripravaka dječje hrane ekstrahirani su smjesom otapala kloroform : metanol. Nakon pripreme metilnih estera, sastav masnih kiselina određen je plinskom kromatografijom. Posebna pažnja usmjerena je na sadržaj dugolančanih polinezasićenih masnih kiselina.
> Rezultati pokazuju da većina pripravaka dječje hrane, namijenjenih supstituciji majčinog mlijeka, sadrži srednjelančane masne kiseline (C 10:0, C 12:0) kao i ostale zasićene masne kiseline u količini dovoljnoj za energijske potrebe dojenčadi. Iako je linolna kiselina (C18:2, n-6) bila prisutna u omjeru koji bi trebao zadovoljiti potrebe za esencijalnim masnim kiselinama, većina preparata nije sadržavala dovoljne količine dugolančanih polinezasićenih masnih kiselina neophodnih za nesmetani razvoj mozga, unatoč stalnim preporukama da ove kiseline treba koristiti kao dodatak hrani za dojenčad.
> ...

----------


## Davor

Pa baš si lijep primjer dala. Ja ti to čitam ovako (citati su za redom u različitoj boji):

Budući da je dojenje prirodni i time najprikladniji način prehrane novorođenčeta, majčino mlijeko u potpunosti zadovoljava nutritivne potrebe dojenčeta do uzrasta od 6 mjeseci (Koletzko i sur., 1992.).

Međutim, govoreći o sastavu masnih kiselina, čak ni majčino mlijeko ne može biti idealan model. (moja opsaka: nego je puno bolji nekakav model koji je trenutno u modi :/  )

Iako prehrana dojilja u velikoj mjeri varira, a sastav masnih kiselina mlijeka odražava sastav masnih kiselina hrane, razlike u sastavu mlijeka nisu tako velike kao što bi se moglo očekivati.  (moja opaska: nije čudno jer se majka Priroda pobrinula da djeca dobiju ono što im treba)

Usporedivši udio zasićenih, mononezasićenih i polinezasićenih masnih kiselina (slika 3.) majčinog mlijeka i pripravaka dječje hrane, *stječe se dojam* da je udio polinezasićenih kiselina *povoljniji u zamjenskim pripravcima*.  Bingo! Maske su pale. Polinezasićene kiseline. Wow.

Promatrajući samo retoriku kiselo slatkog bombona, iz ove studije čitam da je pisana na najafirmativniji mogući način u korist formule koliko je uopće moguće napisati znanstveno a ne marketinško štivo. Upravo mi je fantastično nakon cijele studije doći do krajnjeg zaključka gdje se *stječe dojam* da je formula bolja od MM. Upravo takvi dojmovi pune naslovnice, bez obzira na činjenicu da su formule nastale kao imitacija MM i u najboljem slučaju su mu jako nalik - na koju mrklu foru formula ikada može biti bolja od MM. Krajnji zaključak je samo naoko apsurdan - od početka se znalo da mora biti afirmativan za formulu. Apsurdno bi bilo da je kopija bolja od originala, ali u slučaju marketinga formule upravo to je srž. Sve ostalo se nekako prilagodi, pa i retorika.

Eto *zato* sam skeptičan.

----------


## Davor

Mislim, sasvim je svejedno što radnja generalno favorizira MM, istovremeno mu uz bok stavlja formulu i to na način kao da se radi o istovrsnom proizvodu. A to je, što se mene tiče, marketing formule. 

(vjerojatno bi se na isti način dalo uspoređivati izvorsku i vodu iz kanalizacijskog kolektora, recimo na udio H2O - bilo bi zgodno vidjeti na čemu bi se tamo stjecao dojam)

Dakle radnja je možda "prodojeća" ali je puno korisnija i upotrebljivija u sukobljenom taboru.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ukupno uzevši, pripravci dječje hrane koja se koristi kao nadomjestak majčinom mlijeku u potpunosti zadovoljavaju kvantitativne potrebe dojenčadi za unosom energije, te esencijalnih masnih kiselina linolne i linolenske, međutim udio dugolančanih polinezasićenih masnih kiselina je nedostatan.


eto samo da isprave taj udio dugolančanih i sve je 5

djelim Davorovu skeptičnost, ta istraživanja koštaju , netko ih mora platiti .... a majčino mljeko je nenaplativo, neprofitabilno ...

----------


## seni

pa kad vec citiramo:

"Usporedivši udio zasićenih, mononezasićenih i polinezasićenih masnih kiselina (slika 3.) majčinog mlijeka i pripravaka dječje hrane, _stječe se dojam_ da je udio polinezasićenih kiselina povoljniji u zamjenskim pripravcima.
Međutim, kada se uzme u obzir sadržaj zasićenih masnih kiselina, kao i činjenica da polinezasićene masne kiseline u pripravcima čini pretežno linolna kiselina, *proizlazi da je ukupni omjer nezasićenih i zasićenih masnih kiselina povoljniji u majčinom mlijeku.*"

citirajmo da kraja.

+ ako dobro razumjem zakljucak rada:
"*Ukupno uzevši*, pripravci dječje hrane koja se koristi kao nadomjestak majčinom mlijeku u potpunosti *zadovoljavaju kvantitativne* potrebe dojenčadi za unosom energije, te esencijalnih masnih kiselina linolne i linolenske, međutim *udio dugolančanih polinezasićenih masnih kiselina je nedostatan.* "

dakle ne znam nista o ovom radu, ali logikom zakljucujem da on  ne bavi dojenjem kao takvim, nego se bavi ovim i onim masnim kiselinama u mlijeku majcinom i adaptiranom.

da takva istrazianja mozes iskoristiti ovako ili onako je jasno. sjecamo se kako je nastala atomska bomba. pa ipak ne bih zakljucila da moramo ukinuti sva znanstvena istrazivanja i bazicna i ona ina, jer bi to netko mogao zloupotrebiti.

ako se dobro sjecam, davore ti si magistrirao. pa pretpostavljam da znas kako se i kojim nacinom rade znanstveni radovi, te kojim se rjecnikom izlazu.

uopce mi nije namjera braniti ovaj rad, niti ga analizirati, pogotovo sto to nije moje podrucje, pa to ni nisam u stanju. 
mislim mogu ja zavrnuti ocima, staviti tri zgrozena smajlica, dodati:
kuda ide ovaj svijet?
ah ti grozni znanstvenici, itd, 
ali cemu to sluzi?

znam isto tako sto je marketing formule, ali ne mislim da je pljuvanje po znanstvenosti kao takvoj suvisla borba protiv njega.

isto tako razumjem da se mnogima od nas mnoga istrazivanja koja se bave najsitnijim pojedinstima nama manje ili vise razumljivih stvari, cine nesuvisla i nepotrebna. (pretpostavljam da je jako malo ljudi razumjelo sto to tocno tesla radi)
ja npr. nisam "cekala" da mi americki znanstvenici potvrde korisnost pilece juhe u borbi protiv prehlade (sto su pred koju godinu potvrdili) ili njenu korisnost nakon poroda (sto mislim da nisu istrazivali). ja sam odlucila vjerovati sustavu kineske medicine starom 3000 godina, isprobala i uvjerila se u dobrobit. isto tako globalno sto se tice prehrane vise se okrecem trdicionalnim sustavima, nego istrazivanjima zapadnog tipa kojim se svaka namirnica "rastavi" na proste faktore pa se ti faktori istrazuju.
sto ne znaci da u nekim slucajevima ne koristim i ta istarzivanja ako mi se cine upotrebljiva.

ali ne zelim manirom "renesansnog covjeka"(kao intelektualnog übermenscha) koji nisam ni ja, ni ti, a ni nitko drugi na ovom forumu, samodopadno se otresati na tamo neke mr i dr. i diskutirati na pljuvacki nacin o stvarima koje ne poznam, ne znam i slicno.

eto. 

i samo za kraj, da opet netko nesto ne interpretira:

mislim da je majcino mlijeko najbolje, najoptimalnije i super prilagodeno  bebi doticne mame. mislim da "analize" mlijeka mame da se "vidi" da li je mlijeko "slabo" nepotrebne i salju "krive" signale.

isto tako mislim da su takve "analize" sa ciljem gore opisanim, nesto sasvim drugo od znanstvenih studija/analiza koje se bave majcinim mlijekom, formulom i slicno.
da njihovi rezultati mogu biti ovakvi ili onakvi je jasno meni i tebi.
najbolji nacin borbe protiv teza koje smatramo krivima je postavimo i obranimo bolje teze.

da jos pojasnim sto zelim reci. ako si recimo citao knjigu servena schreibera o raku, onda mozes vidjeti jedan pametan, suvisao, znalacki pristup problemu klasicne terapije, kao i nudenje alternativnih terapija na jedan seriozan i autentican nacin.
sto je nesto sasvim drugo, od populistickog pljuvanja, kolutanja ocima, te argumentiranaj na nivou kvazi clanaka iz jutarnjeg ili vecernjag tipa:
"znanstvenici klonirali prvu bebu"

eto.

----------


## Davor

Pa i ja sam pravi pravcati znanstvenik i nije uopće problem u znanosti - znanost je potpuno nepristrana u metodologiji. Problem je u konceptu poistovjećivanja dojenja i formule do kojeg u pravilu dolazi kod ovakvih radnji. Iz ove radnje sam naučio ponešto o odnosima lipida i slično i to mi je super, ali se slobodno zaprepasti da se čak i sasvim afirmativne radnje koriste u svrhu marketinga formule i od svega ti nastane samo veliki naslov na korist formule. 
Uostalom, na svim formulama ti jednako tako piše da je dojenje superiorno formuli, kao što i na cigaretama piše da su štetne za zdravlje. Tako i u gore citiranoj radnji piše isto to sa znanstvenom referencom, ali i da se stječe dojam kako je formula bolja, iako je generalni zaključak sasvim suprotan.

Evo ti jedna moja misao: stječe se dojam da ovdje predobro živimo i da nam nije problem $%&/(#$ vladi plaćati harač.

----------


## Kate111

Ja sam inace voditeljica svojoj grupi za potporu dojenju i dolazila mi je doktorica iz osijeka po uzorke mog mlijeka za istrazivanja i poboljsanja mlijecnih formula.Kao prvo uzorak mlijeka sam uzimala na kraju podoja.A to znaci da postoje tri faze dojenja.Dijete kad krene dojit krene mu prvo mlijeko,vodeno za utazit zedj.To mlijeko je vodeno.Kako dijete sisa dolazi mu sve gusce mlijeko dok na kraju sisa jako i izvlaci najgusce mlijeko,mlijeko koje ga zapravo hrani.I djeca koja ne napreduju najcesce neznaju izvuci to zadnje mlijeko koje je i najvaznije.Njega se mora sisat jako,dok ovo prvo vodeno mlijeko samo curi i lako mu je.To ga zasiti za kratko i zato su ta djeca cesto na cici.I zapamtite,majki nikad ne moze mlijeko ne valjat.

----------


## anchie76

> Ja sam inace voditeljica svojoj grupi za potporu dojenju i dolazila mi je doktorica iz osijeka po uzorke mog mlijeka za istrazivanja *i poboljsanja mlijecnih formula.*


Hm.. da.. ovo boldano.. pa onda reklame "nase mlijeko ima truc bla isto kao i majcino"  :/

----------


## Davor

Pa da, a zamisli sebe kada skužiš da si kao velika laktivistica pomogla u pro-formulaškoj kampanji   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Kate111

Ispricavam se ali nemojte se ljutiti.Ja ovdje ne nabijam nikakve komplekse zenama koje nisu mogle dojiti iz raznoraznih zdravstvenih i med razloga,te smatram da i one imaju pravo dobiti najbolje za svoje bebe.A to dobivaju iz onih BOLDANIH slova koje si lijepo okarakterizirao.
Ja u svoju grupu zovem inace i zene koje ne doje i imaju potpuno pravo biti tamo.Ako nisu uspjele sada,poducavamo ih,skupljamo iskustva i djelimo savjete da uspiju u tome iduci put.Nemoj se ljutiti na mene ali neka netko kaze da nemam pravo...Bas me zanimaju komentari!Uostalom nista netocno nisam navela,cak sam zeni dala  jako dobar savjet!  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

:Laughing:   dakle, držati lojtre lopovu je dobro djelo, jer bi siroče mogao pasti i ozlijediti se.

Ne kupujem.

----------


## cebelka86

Ne razumijem čemu komentari tipa  :shock:  i   :/   za ono što je Kate111 napisala??? Zar je bezobzirno od nje ako sudjeluje u poboljšanju mliječnih formula?! Neosporno je da ima žena koje iz nekog razloga ne mogu, ili ne žele dojiti. Upravo zato nebi bilo u redu zamjerati ako postoji tendencija da se mliječne formule dovedu na najveći stupanj kvalitete, koliko je to moguće. A nitko ne osporava da je majčino mlijeko najbolja hrana za dijete.

----------


## anchie76

Ma da, u teoriji to sve stoji.




> . A nitko ne osporava da je majčino mlijeko najbolja hrana za dijete.


hmm... da... uvijek ide "Majcino mlijeko je najbolje... ALI..."

Taj "ali" je meni problematican   :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> Ispricavam se ali nemojte se ljutiti.Ja ovdje ne nabijam nikakve komplekse zenama koje nisu mogle dojiti iz raznoraznih zdravstvenih i med razloga,te smatram da i one imaju pravo dobiti najbolje za svoje bebe.A to dobivaju iz onih BOLDANIH slova koje si lijepo okarakterizirao.
> Ja u svoju grupu zovem inace i zene koje ne doje i imaju potpuno pravo biti tamo.Ako nisu uspjele sada,poducavamo ih,skupljamo iskustva i djelimo savjete da uspiju u tome iduci put.Nemoj se ljutiti na mene ali neka netko kaze da nemam pravo...Bas me zanimaju komentari!Uostalom nista netocno nisam navela,cak sam zeni dala  jako dobar savjet!


Sto je tu za cudjenje i iscudjavanje?  Pa normalno da u pojedinacnim slucajevima treba AD (i mi na telefonu nekad "tjeramo" mame da se obrate pedijatrima za AD koje im je trenutno nuzno) i normalno je da mame koje nisu uspjele s dojenjem trebaju nauciti stosta novog da bi sljedeci put uspjele.  Pa najbolje da cemo se na to zgrazati.

Ja ne pricam o pojedinacnim slucajevima.  Ja kad pricam o ovome svemu i problemu testiranja mm u svrhu poboljsanja AD, govorim o farmaceutskoj industriji koja ne preze pred nicim da bi hm.. ne toliko poboljsala svoj proizvod jer je nemoguce kopirati mm i zive sastojke u njemu, nego o tome koliko ce oni trubiti na sve strane kako je njihovo mlijeko najslicnije majcinom.. a svi mi znamo da to bas i nije jako moguce.

----------


## Davor

Sumarno se to lijepo kaže u UNICEF-ovoj studiji nakon problema sa siročadi u Africi koja su ostala bez roditelja radi AIDS-a i zbog nevjerojatnih razmjera problema su ih bili prinuđeni hraniti formulom: "Svaka zdravstveno ispravna formula je jednako dobra."

Svaka formula je mrtva tvar i nema načina da se učini makar i približno dobrom kao mm. Što se tiče udjela hranjivih tvari u mm sve je već manje-više poznato i ne vjerujem da će ijedna studija donijeti išta kvalitativno novo u svrhu imitiranja prirode. Jedina svrha ovakvih istraživanja je pravdanje formule kao alternative dojenju - zapravo marketing formule.

----------


## cebelka86

Nisam nigdje ubacila ALI   :Smile:   .  Baš suprotno, naglasila sam da je majčino mlijeko najbolji izbor za dijete.

----------


## cebelka86

Samo ne razumijem čemu tolika halabuka oko toga što postoji potreba za unapređivanjem mliječnih formula?! Činjenica je da se mliječne formule razlikuju jedna do druge kvalitetom, odnosno nutritivnom kvantitetom. Informacije o tome treba učiniti dostupnima za majke koje iz nekog razloga nisu u mogućnosti dojiti. Radi se pojedinim slučajevima, ali ih ima. Slažem se da se poboljšanja uvode zbog marketinga, ali nije jedini profiter farmaceutska industrija.

----------


## anchie76

> Nisam nigdje ubacila ALI    .  Baš suprotno, naglasila sam da je majčino mlijeko najbolji izbor za dijete.


Opet me se ne razumije.. ne govorim ja o tebi.. govorim o marketingu formule   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

*CEBELKA86*, nastupaš iz pozicije marketinga formule i samo se pitam jesi li volonterka ili te plaćaju. 
Slijedi obrazloženje:



> Činjenica je da se mliječne formule razlikuju jedna do druge kvalitetom, odnosno nutritivnom kvantitetom.


Ova izjava od početka do kraja nije istinita. Drži jedino u slučajevima kad se u pojedinim formulama nađe nekakav gadan patogen pa je takva formula drastično lošije kvalitete od svih ostalih. Marketing formule nastupa iz pozicije da se formule razlikuju, a u stvarnosti to nije tako. Razlikuje se samo slika na kutiji. Nutritivna vrijednost obroka je propisana i kod svih formula je ista.



> Informacije o tome treba učiniti dostupnima za majke koje iz nekog razloga nisu u mogućnosti dojiti. Radi se pojedinim slučajevima, ali ih ima.


Ovo je pak nevjerojatna glupost. Informacija je apsolutno dostupna na mjestima i u vrijeme kada je potrebna: kod pedijatra. Sve povrh toga je prljavi marketing i razlog zašto često ponavljam da je to zlo.
*CEBELKA86*Slažem se da se poboljšanja uvode zbog marketinga, ali nije jedini profiter farmaceutska industrija.[/quote]... nego i svjesni promotori formule koji za novac rade promidžbu dok se predstavljaju okolini kao jako dobronamjerni. Zapravo zmije u njedrima. Doslovno.

----------


## Kate111

Ja kao majka koja voli i obozava svoje dijete,znam da to i druge majke osjecaju,a ne mogu im pruziti ono sto sam ja pruzala svome andjelu,dala sam svoje mlijeko u svrhe koje smatram dobrima.Na kraju krajeva i ja sam svom andjelu davala AD kad mi je ginica zbog trudnoce savjetovala da prekinem dojit.No on je vec tada bio velik bumbac....zar bi trebala osjecat krivnju?Samo sam htjela pomoci svim malim andjelcicima koji se nisu mogli druzit sa cikom....
Hvala Cebelka86, a Anchie76 i davor nadam se da cete razumjeti...  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Ćorak. Ali dojenje vlastitog djeteta je OK.

----------


## Kate111

Nisam nista drugo ni ocekivala....



 :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

> *CEBELKA86*, nastupaš iz pozicije marketinga formule i samo se pitam jesi li volonterka ili te plaćaju.


Davore smiri retoriku!  Ne mozes ovako napadati nekog samo zato sto ti tema dize zivac

----------


## anchie76

> Nisam nista drugo ni ocekivala....


Davor je zadojen   :Grin:  

Ja te razumijem i razumijem sto govoris.  Zato sam i rekla da tu nema iznenadjenja niti iscudjavanja.

Jedino sto nikad necu podrzavati je sklonost farmaceutske industrije da dize formulu u nebesa ("poput majcinog mlijeka", "najslicnije majcinom mlijeku" itd).  Formula je ok kad je nuzna i ona zaista moze spasiti zivot i pomoci kad zagusti (pa cak i da bi dojenje dugorocno profunkcioniralo).  I kao takva bi se po meni trebala izdavati recimo na recept.  Lijecnik ti prepise jer ti formula fakat treba itd.  Budimo realni, formula i JE za takve situacije napravljena.  No ono sto je problematicno je to da se farmaceutska industrija polakomila za parama, pa su se ubacili u marketing (drzave im dozvolile) i sad oni u svakom casopisu za trudnice, majke, u lijecnickim ordinacijama lijepo utjecu na buduce roditelje recenicama "dojenje je najbolje, ALI ako ne mozete dojiti.. tu je nase mlijeko koje je vrlo slicno majcinom".  To je taj "ALI" koji je problematican u njihovom marketingu.  Njima nije stalo do dojenja, jer svako dojenje znaci manje profita za njih.  Svi oni pisu da je dojenje najbolje zato jer zakonski to moraju napisati.. no zakon im ne brani da dodaju taj famozni "ali".  A zbog tog famoznog "ali" mi imamo mame koje misle da mlijeko moze nestati, da je dijete gladno iako sisa ok i napreduje ok itd itd.  Oni su svoju misiju ispunili.

Kad bi se radile analize mm u svrhu poboljsanja formule i kad bi se ta formula prodavala na recept, vjeruj mi JA bih prva bila koja bi rekla "bravo!", pa da ta djeca koja moraju biti na formuli zaista dobiju najbolje sto je moguce.  No dokle god se formula prodaje slobodno, marketing ce iskoristiti svaku novu preinaku u mlijeku da iskomunicira poruku buducim majkama "vidite, vrlo je slicno.  Nista strasno se nece dogoditi ako ne dojite, zasto se zamarati".

A svi mi koji smo uspjesno dojili znamo da to nije ni malo lako.  Da su usponi i padovi vrlo cesti, da vrlo cesto uopce nije lako uspjeti.  I tada ta carobna recenica moze zazvucati vrlo lijepo i primamljujuce.  A pogotovo sto se vecina roditelja ne konzultira s djetetovim pedijatrom oko prelaska na formulu, nego je kupe samoinicijativno.  TO je problem.  To je taj marketing koji mi je prestrasan.  To je to sto su oni htjeli postici.

----------


## Davor

> Davor je zadojen


Tako je 8) 
Zapravo si opet na jako lijep i taktičan način napisala ono što i ja mislim. Zbog štete koju čini "lako ćemo" odnos prema formuli uglavnom nemam previše takta.

----------


## cebelka86

Davor, molim te nemoj mi se ne obraćati na taj način jer nije nimalo primjeren    :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ponekad je potrebno posegnuti za AD, a tvoj strogi stav tipa "Nisi majka ako ne dojiš" (u redu, možda sam ga ja sada mrvicu pretjerala   :Razz:   ) nikome neće pomoći, baš suprotno, nekome bi moglo nametnuti ozbiljan osjećaj krivnje i bespomoćnosti.
Nemoj osporavati ako već ne znaš da se mliječne formule među sobom UVELIKE razlikuju. Neka od njih su rađena na bazi kravljeg mlijeka, druga na bazi soje, neka sadrže probiotike, druga ne... da ne nabrajam. I možeš se ti buniti koliko hoćeš, pisati što hoćeš, ali potreba za AD postoji i ne vidim razloga zašto se kvaliteta pojedinih mliječnih formula nebi usavršila koliko može. A nikada ni nisam čula da se pojedini proizvođač reklamira na način "Najsličnije majčinom mlijeku". Isto tako pedijatri nisu upućeni koliko ti misliš da jesu i ne mogu ti dati baš sve informacije, a to je već drugi problem.

----------


## cebelka86

E ovo mi je dobro "...nemoj mi se *ne* obraćati..."   :Laughing:  
Mislim da je moja pogreška jasna   :Embarassed:

----------


## Davor

> Davor, molim te nemoj mi se ne obraćati na taj način jer nije nimalo primjeren    
> Ponekad je potrebno posegnuti za AD, a tvoj strogi stav tipa "Nisi majka ako ne dojiš" (u redu, možda sam ga ja sada mrvicu pretjerala    )


Pa pretjeruješ cijelo vrijeme, a primjereni način ... vjerojatno ne bi bio civiliziran. Ne pušim niti jedan tvoj argument, kao ni većina iskusnih forumaša ovdje. Čak ni onih koji ne doje.
Zamisli, ovdje ima i puno žena koje su zaistač educirane po pitanju dojenja.
Slobodno se ljuti na mene koliko te volja. Kod mene ti je formula No Pasarán.

----------


## cebelka86

*Anchie76* na rp se već odavno izdaju pojedine mliječne formule. Ideja da se generalno sve izdaju na rp i da se povuku iz slobodne prodaje nikada neće zaživjeti, djelomično i iz praktičnih razloga. 
Cilj da se mliječne formule koriste kontrolirano, odnosno isključivo u slučaju realne potrebe, a ne zbog izjava tipa "Mlijeko mi je vodenasto" - nije neostvariv. Ali zato je potrebno puuuno edukacije, edukacije... i samo edukacije kako bi se povjerenje u vlastito tijelo podiglo na najvišu razinu.

----------


## cebelka86

A joj, ni lijevo, ni desno, samo ravno...   :Sad:   .

----------


## cebelka86

Nego samo mi odgovori u čemu sam ja to pretjerala  :? 
Što to tebe toliko ljuti?
Zar se iz jedne moje rečenice dalo naslutiti da na bilo koji način veličam AD, da ga smatram ravnopravnim MM???
Osjećam da si sklona svađi i verbalnom prepucavanju, a to nije način na koji ja funkcioniram.
Spomenula si iskusne forumašice, čemu ta izjava? Psihološka taktika da se napadnuti pojedinac osjeti nezaštićeno i izolirano iz grupe, te se u tim okolnostima povuće, ma joj, prerasla sam ti ja to.

----------


## cebelka86

Sve gore navedeno upućeno *Davor*

----------


## Kate111

ja se slazem donekle s tobom ANCHIE,da firme to koriste u marketinske svrhe,ali nije sve tako crno kako ti to pises....mislim da vise ima razumnih zena koje to vide!Ja sambar kad sam odlucila biti majka,na to se pripremila max i educirala i znam da su apsolutno sve reklame takve od mesa pa do raznoraznih proizvoda(ono "isto kao domace" ili "kao iz vaseg vrta").Ma sve je to na istu foru i samo zene koje zive u bajci padaju na to.Ili ako ces kupit ces kupit,jednostavno si takav.Ja sam osobno svim svojim curama s grupe pomogla u uspjesnom dojenju osim dvije.Jednoj se nije bila zatvorila maternica i dugo je krvarila.Pila je lijekove i izgubila je mlijeko,mada smo izdajali i izdajali.A drugoj je malena zavrsila u bolnici,isto je s izdajanjem izgubila mlijeko.Naravno sve znamo da izdajalice nemaju isti i
ntezitet kao kad bebac vuce...Stvarno smo se potrgale,cak sam joj isla na kantridu pomagat.
Uostalom svi imamo razlicita misljenja i tu smo da ih podijelimo....  :Wink:

----------


## Davor

> Nego samo mi odgovori u čemu sam ja to pretjerala  :? 
> Što to tebe toliko ljuti?
> Zar se iz jedne moje rečenice dalo naslutiti da na bilo koji način veličam AD...


Već samo ponavljanje bi bilo marketing formule i taj gušt ti neću priuštit  :Wink:

----------


## cebelka86

Ma daj, meni je ovo smiješno   :Smile:  . Ajde me molim te "zaobiđi", jer rasprava koja ide u tom smjeru nema smisla.

----------


## Davor

Ne vrijeđaj i neće ti se obit o glavu   :Wink:

----------


## cebelka86

Ni jednom te nisam vrijeđala, ti mene jesi, prati što ti pišeš i ono što ja pišem kad već iznosiš takve optužbe.

----------


## Davor

Vrijeđanjem svjetonazora ne vrijeđaš samo mene. To što ne vrijeđaš mene osobno nego samu srž laktivizma ti se ne broji u uspjehe.

Za probu, odi u Split na rivu i deri se DINAMO! DINAMO! i vidi što će se dogoditi.

----------


## cebelka86

Kakvo vrijeđanje laktivizma, brojanje uspjeha?! Daj malo ohladi. Ideš u totalnu krajnost.

----------


## anchie76

Lijepo je da ste sami prestali da vas ne moram ja brisati i slati na hladjenje   :Smile:  




> ja se slazem donekle s tobom ANCHIE,da firme to koriste u marketinske svrhe,ali nije sve tako crno kako ti to pises....mislim da vise ima razumnih zena koje to vide!Ja sambar kad sam odlucila biti majka,na to se pripremila max i educirala i znam da su apsolutno sve reklame takve od mesa pa do raznoraznih proizvoda(ono "isto kao domace" ili "kao iz vaseg vrta").


Ma naravno da majke to vide... tu nema dilema, kuze one to.  Ali ce jos uvijek OGROMAN broj njih posegnuti za formulom ako im xy ljudi iz okoline bude tvrdilo da nemaju dovoljno mlijeka a beba bude puno plakala (iako recimo JA kao savjetnica znam da dijete napreduje dobro).  O tome ti ja pricam.

Dokazano je da reklame djeluju (i kad toga nismo svjesni), zato se tolike masne pare ulazu u marketing.  Nemojmo biti naivni i misliti da smo iznad toga.  Jesmo, kad je sve glatko i kad nam formula ne treba, ali ako zaskripi..

----------


## cebelka86

Ispričavam se   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kate111

> Ma naravno da majke to vide... tu nema dilema, kuze one to.  Ali ce jos uvijek OGROMAN broj njih posegnuti za formulom ako im xy ljudi iz okoline bude tvrdilo da nemaju dovoljno mlijeka a beba bude puno plakala (iako recimo JA kao savjetnica znam da dijete napreduje dobro).  O tome ti ja pricam.
> 
> Dokazano je da reklame djeluju (i kad toga nismo svjesni), zato se tolike masne pare ulazu u marketing.  Nemojmo biti naivni i misliti da smo iznad toga.  Jesmo, kad je sve glatko i kad nam formula ne treba, ali ako zaskripi..


To kuzim "kao da nemaju dovoljno mlijek"-s tim sam se vec susrela i kod mene ta tvrdnja ne postoji.U bolnici sam bila s malim i ovoj curi do mene su uporno tvrdili da nema dovoljno mlijeka,a zeni su prstale cice.Donesu (kršitelj koda) i kazu joj vi nemate mlijeka!Dok se ja nisam umijesala i curi pokazala kako se to radi!Uostalom uopce se nisu ni potrudili da otkriju sto je uzrok problemu dok se ja nisam bacila u doktore.Mali je imao kratku resicu ispod jezika i nije bio naucen izvuci svo mlijeko iz cice jer se ona non stop izdajala ipa se decko malo ulijenio na boci.Ko je onda tamo trebao glumit pedijatra ja ili svi oni...?Ma ima svasta.I koliko jos primjera imam i za svaki sam se turbo trudila da uspije...

----------


## cebelka86

*Kate111*  :Klap:

----------


## Kate111

hvala  :Kiss:      CEBELKA

----------


## ivana zg

Googlam analizu mlijeka jer je neka gospođa na Facebooku napisala da su joj prije 40g radili istu u Bjelovaru i rekli da je njezino mlijeko ravno OTROVU. Beba je plavila nije dobivala na težini itd. I ako sam prije manje od 10g radila Diplomski na temu Dojenja nigdje nisam naišla na informaciju da se uopće analiza mlijeka radi u RH ili se radila u Jugoslaviji. Meni je to potpuna nepoznanica i šok i sad naiđem na ovu temu. Na Rodi sam "visila"" non stop i čudno mi je da mi je promakla ova informacija i tema.

Zanima me ta disertacija o kojoj ste pisali i na kojim linku se može doći do nje.

Itekako ću HZZJZ poslati e-mail da vidim te reference po kojima oni mjere "kvalitetu" majčinog mlijeka i zaključuju da je "kvalitetno" ili ne.

Nemam ja ništa protiv analiza već me samo zanima na osnovu čega su napravljene te reference, te analizira li se MM na još nešto ako je u njemu "pronađen otrov". (Moguće da se majka hranila špricanom i tretirani hranom...nagađam).

Žao mi je što je ova tema zamrla bez zaključaka i informacija sa terena.

Kako čujem u Beogradu postoji banka majčinog mlijeka i predstavljam da oni tamo vrše nekakvu analizu MM (kao što bi se i krv za transfuziju trebala analizirati).Postoje li na netu dostupne te tablice i analize?

Kao majka koja je dojila prvo dijete do 3g a drugo do 4g , znam da postoje žene koje to isto ne mogu, zanima me zašto ? Vjerujem da većina njih osjeća osudu što daju AD što nije u redu  prema njima a isto tako bilo bi nam svima jasnije da shvatimo zašto samo ljudski rod ima problema sa dojenjem za razliku od svih ostalih sisavaca.

Hvala

----------


## emily

ivana zg, prije 10 dana u Zagrebu je otvorena banka humanog mlijeka
pa se možeš tamo obratiti za dio informacija koje spominješ

----------

